# My new advertising



## joem

hello all
Here is my new ad I will be using in my part of town (to start). I will do 1 street at a time to gather un wanted e scrap. what you see here is a just a gif. If you would like a Printable pdf copy without my contact info (you can insert your own) for free just email me at this email 

[email protected]

Since I can do this, I thought I would do this for any newbie wondering how to get started looking for free computers as well as look professional doing it.
sorry I can't do various languages

edit for spelling


----------



## butcher

wow, that should get you your bounty. good job.


----------



## Barren Realms 007

I'm sorry i can't help it, this picture brings the song to mind, "I shot the sheriff". I know sick.

Great add tho.


----------



## joem

As long as it sticks in your mind
" but I did not shoot the USB" 
sorry I could not resist


----------



## darshevo

Joem, I LOVE that ad! It's very noticable and memorable. 

Do you by chance have a 'big' truck (like a 1 ton flat bed, mid sized uhaul or equivalent)? I have thought on many occasions to park a truck of that nature at a shopping mall for a few days with a banner saying 'Recycle Fair! This weekend (insert friday to sunday date here) Free disposal of your old, broken, unwanted computers, towers, desktops, laptops, cellphones, etc

I like the way you are chasing the scrap - initiative rules

In Washington state there is a crt recycle program where I can take my CRTs to goodwill for free (up to a small truck load at a time) They get paid and I get rid of the junk. Sometimes I strip the copper and reassemble, sometimes I just cut the cords. Might see if that is going on in your state. and IF you are in Eastern Wa. get ahold of me, I would love to team up with someone and get the escrap flowing

-Lance


----------



## joem

Lance 
I'm in Ontario Canada
People have done just that, set up a day of free drop offs
I just have a regular van that is why I'm starting smaller
There is an Ontario law that states you can drop off at two locations here in Ottawa for free including full monitors. If the monitor is broken down they charge $20 to drop off. I'm not getting into monitors - too much dangers.
I strip ( all gold PM) and sort all my e-scrap into recycle boxes and when they are full I just bring them to the scrap yard for quick cash.

Here is the ad I placed on kijiji for my area of my city, any forum member can use it if you wish:
WANTED
DEAD or ALIVE
in Orleans (change to your city)

OLD E-SCRAP - IT CAN'T HIDE IN THE BASEMENTS OR GARAGES ANY LONGER.

The Sherrif will pick up your old or unwanted computers, computer scrap parts, and old cell phones. WORKING or NOT. The Sherrif puts e-scrap where it belongs. Keeping it out of our landfills. We recycle parts properly.
We currently do not accept monitors at this time.

Email: [email protected] (your email)
to request a pick up time ( we even pick up in the evenings)
We are currently serving Orleans (your city) but if your amounts warrant a special pick up we can accomodate.


----------



## joem

As with everyone trying to make money, one person want's to sell me his P2 for $50
here is my reply

"Hi M

If your computer is working and you think it's worth $50 then it's better you sell it to someone who needs one. We only pick up unwanted varmints that freeload space away from the fine folk of Ottawa City.
Good luck to ya Partner

The Sherrif"


----------



## Oz

Joem,

I like your enthusiasm and creativity. 

Grammar check your last line in red. It should read; Note: Monitors NOT currently being accepted for pickup at this time.


----------



## Harold_V

Oz said:


> Joem,
> 
> I like your enthusiasm and creativity.
> 
> Grammar check your last line in red. It should read; Note: Monitors NOT currently being accepted for pickup at this time.


Actually, that's redundant. Currently and at this time are one and the same. Monitors are not currently being accepted for pickup. Or---monitors are not being accepted for pickup at this time. 

Harold


----------



## Oz

You are fun Harold, as well as correct. I was only paying attention to the tense (picked vs pick). “Monitors are not” would read smoothly. 

Again, in the name of fun, you claimed redundancy. Some customers/patrons “must” be told twice.


----------



## Harold_V

Oz said:


> You are fun Harold, as well as correct. I was only paying attention to the tense (picked vs pick). “Monitors are not” would read smoothly.
> 
> Again, in the name of fun, you claimed redundancy. Some customers/patrons “must” be told twice.


Or more! :lol: 

Harold


----------



## joem

Thanks for the corrections. I could have wrote it a number of ways but I tried to keep it soft and friendly hoping not to be too firm thus insulting those who want to give away computers and monitors.

I like the change, so I added a please to soften it.
Please Note: Monitors are not being accepted at this time.

Thanks for the input in critisism, I enjoy it.

edit notes: picked up ?? that's what happens when you do artwork at midnight lol


----------



## dtectr

Joem
8) Man you are all over this thing! Your enthusiasm shames me! In a GOOD way! You remind me of me in another life (or a decade ago, whichever it was)  :lol: 
When i had my commercial maintenance business, i did all my own logos, ad copy, flyers, doorknob hangers, & etc. I guess i've become complacent.
Thanks for the kick in the shorts, man.
hang in there & good luck!

BTW - are you posting your ad on info boards or door to door or what?
great stuff


----------



## joem

dtectr said:


> Joem
> 8) Man you are all over this thing! Your enthusiasm shames me! In a GOOD way! You remind me of me in another life (or a decade ago, whichever it was)  :lol:
> When i had my commercial maintenance business, i did all my own logos, ad copy, flyers, doorknob hangers, & etc. I guess i've become complacent.
> Thanks for the kick in the shorts, man.
> hang in there & good luck!
> 
> BTW - are you posting your ad on info boards or door to door or what?
> great stuff



The great thing about any part time thing I do, my day job supports it.
I coordinate and teach design and print at our community college and have all the software and machinery at my disposal. I will be running this ad on card stock with our colour minolta copier as needed keep a box in my van and then place these ads anywhere I am out and about. Business cards are next and I already have my design ready for the vinyl cutter for decals on my van. In January when I teach silk screening so shirts will be made. Since I already can do web design a "sherrif" web site is in the works. 
These thing cost me next to nothing (except hosting and blank shirt costs).
That's just my unique situation but I believe anyone can do gold recovery if they just get creative with what is available to them.
btw did I mention I love this forum!


----------



## darshevo

Maybe when you get all your art, website, etc up and running you can franchise out  Sell sub-domains to people and license the artwork to them (something like spokane.YourWebNameHere.com) Do protected territories where you only sell 1 franchise per city (exclusivity works better for the franchisee, plus you could charge more :lol: )

-Lance


----------



## joem

darshevo said:


> Maybe when you get all your art, website, etc up and running you can franchise out  Sell sub-domains to people and license the artwork to them (something like spokane.YourWebNameHere.com) Do protected territories where you only sell 1 franchise per city (exclusivity works better for the franchisee, plus you could charge more :lol: )
> 
> -Lance



hmmmm dollars in your eyes for sure. Sell something that can easily be obtained for free and don't let anyone else do it near you. Charge everyone else to use it. Grand plans- so to start I will need to recover lets say - 1,000,000 oz of gold. I'll get right on that next week. hehehe
Sound like western capitalism at it's best. oh wait that's called paypal kidding


----------



## Anonymous

Personally I would stray from using an authority figure such as a sheriff as my mascot in my advertising and would consider the skull and cross bones or perhaps the Grimm Reaper with his sickle standing over a pile of dead PC's.

Using such a figure head would assure that your t-shirts were worn to school and flea markets on a regular basis.

I sell morbid memorabilia on ebay, the oddest being a trocar from a set of embalming tools I once sold. When ever I come across these tools I check to see if any are made of precious metals which was very common of older surgical tools.

The use of a trocar will certainly rearrange your insides - lol.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trocar


----------



## joem

gustavus said:


> Personally I would stray from using an authority figure such as a sheriff as my mascot in my advertising and would consider the skull and cross bones or perhaps the Grimm Reaper with his sickle standing over a pile of dead PC's.
> 
> Using such a figure head would assure that your t-shirts were worn to school and flea markets on a regular basis.
> 
> I sell morbid memorabilia on ebay, the oddest being a trocar from a set of embalming tools I once sold. When ever I come across these tools I check to see if any are made of precious metals which was very common of older surgical tools.
> 
> The use of a trocar will certainly rearrange your insides - lol.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trocar


Yes. Yes it would.

The great thing about marketing is trying different styles. Grim Reaper? Great style, I'll put together another ad.
thanks for the idea


----------



## patnor1011

LOL something like picture of MiB and text like Computer Undertakers or Computer Funeral Directors.... Ha maybe you can get business here creating such ads for metal. Small ad oz of silver.


----------



## Barren Realms 007

You can spend all you want to on advertising. But the best is word of mouth.

Build it and they shall come.


----------



## joem

Here is a take on the grim reaper


----------



## Anonymous

joem said:


> Here is a take on the grim reaper



Love it, the ad is going to bring you a lot of business, people are going to want to see the face behind the Reaper. I figure it would be akin to robbing a bank then throwing hundred dollar bills to the crowd.

Bees swarming to the honey pot. You've got yourself a winner. 

Nice work.

Best Regards
Gill


----------



## glorycloud

Next you will be doing an ad based on the Monty Python movie
the Holy Grail where a medieval guy with an ox cart is going through
the streets of the city saying:

"Bring out your dead!" "Bring out your dead!" :lol:


----------



## joem

glorycloud said:


> Next you will be doing an ad based on the Monty Python movie
> the Holy Grail where a medieval guy with an ox cart is going through
> the streets of the city saying:
> 
> "Bring out your dead!" "Bring out your dead!" :lol:



Oh is that a challenge?
lol
I love the ideas coming out.


----------



## joem

I'm not obviously not going to use this due to many copyright issues but someone brought up the idea.
These are not actual photos from the movie, any I could find were very poor quality so I had to make my own
just for your enjoyment - glorycloud


----------



## glorycloud

You a funny man Joe!


----------



## joem

my new vinyl sticker for my black van
and my web site (in the build process)


----------



## glorycloud

Gee Scrap Sheriff, can I be your deputy? :lol:


----------



## joem

Great last 1/2 hour
my post just netted me 2 1985 macs, a couple of vic 20's, 8 late 80s IBMS,
a box of cards and about 100 other boxes with parts and things in them, all for free

edit for spelling


----------



## darshevo

What section of CL are you putting your ads in? Here in Spokane the self appointed CL cops get all up in arms for anything even remotely commercial or wanted in the computer section. I used to have pretty decent luck in the strait wanted section, but have gotten lax in recent months at posting

-Lance


----------



## joem

darshevo said:


> What section of CL are you putting your ads in? Here in Spokane the self appointed CL cops get all up in arms for anything even remotely commercial or wanted in the computer section. I used to have pretty decent luck in the strait wanted section, but have gotten lax in recent months at posting
> 
> -Lance



I use Kijiji Ottawa and Used ottawa as well as free online ads on my college network and little printed ads at super markets. I'm still going to print the above ads and post door to door. I also reply to anyone selling a computer to see if they have scrap to give up and I always respond to free givaways no matter how many hours they have posted.
Craigs list for ottawa is not a strong free classified site here in ottawa. the first two mentioned are the most used.

edit to add CL comment


----------



## Oz

joem said:


> I use Kijiji Ottawa and Used ottawa as well as free online ads on my college network and little printed ads at super markets. I'm still going to print the above ads and post door to door. I also reply to anyone selling a computer to see if they have scrap to give up and I always respond to free givaways no matter how many hours they have posted.


Yes indeed, another one that has caught the fever. You are doing very well Joem, and I admire your tenacity.


----------



## joem

joem said:


> Great last 1/2 hour
> my post just netted me 2 1985 macs, a couple of vic 20's, 8 late 80s IBMS,
> a box of cards and about 100 other boxes with parts and things in them, all for free
> 
> two pics
> this is memory and cpus just from the open boxes
> I still have not torn apart the others


----------



## g_axelsson

joem said:


> Great last 1/2 hour
> my post just netted me 2 1985 macs, a couple of vic 20's, 8 late 80s IBMS,
> a box of cards and about 100 other boxes with parts and things in them, all for free



The old computers could fetch a nice price on eBay. Before scrapping them check the going price on similar systems on completed listings.

Vic 20's goes for $20-$30, an original IBM PC could fetch $100 if in good quality.

I only get newer systems these days.

/Göran


----------



## glorycloud

By the looks of his processors and memory, he didn't have any
"vintage" computers but it's always good to check first.


----------



## joem

glorycloud said:


> By the looks of his processors and memory, he didn't have any
> "vintage" computers but it's always good to check first.



No those pictures are only the loose memory and cpus in cardboard boxes I still have to look at the mac classic and the ibms, and the 486s. also two vic 20's and a coleco system.


----------



## Mrslow55

I like;The grim reaper, bring out your dead, and then sheriff billy bad boy. I think in that order. :| Decisions,decisions,. . . . with all that creativity why not just solve the lead to gold problem? :lol: Seriously, they are all great ads.
Not to toot my horn, but some years back I got a masters degree in marketing. . . .if gold doesn't pay you enough. . . you ought to check it out, you're a natural. Best of luck 8) 
Rick


----------



## joem

Mrslow55 said:


> I like;The grim reaper, bring out your dead, and then sheriff billy bad boy. I think in that order. :| Decisions,decisions,. . . . with all that creativity why not just solve the lead to gold problem? :lol: Seriously, they are all great ads.
> Not to toot my horn, but some years back I got a masters degree in marketing. . . .if gold doesn't pay you enough. . . you ought to check it out, your a natural. Best of luck 8)
> Rick



Thanks Rick
The lead to gold was solved by steve
- Make a lead anode and drop gold in sulfuric acid- lol
This is all just fun for me


----------



## joem

My ad just brought in 123 - Cobra AW-840 sound cards still in the box,
2 older original workimg IBM laptops, and 2 old engine testers with 6 card inserts and a whole pile of cables. Friday I have four boxes of motherboards and cards to pick up. Oh yeah and two new pet baby rats to add to our zoo.


----------



## joem

Rusty. My site is not built yet. It's just a place holder for now.


----------



## joem

here is my new ad.
I'm always trying new wording to see what gets me the most replies.

"Yes it's true. I will pay you for your dead computer parts. I will take mother boards, memory, CPUs, sound cards, video cards, and any other type of slot boards. Scrape yards will buy these things for pennies on the pound but I will pay 20 cents each item and they don't even have to be working. It's easy to gather up 100 of the items to make a quick 20 bucks. 
If you gather metal scrap and have computers in your haul email me and I will buy these components and you can still keep the towers for metal scrap, you will make more money this way.
I will pick up any scrap computers or parts for free if you just want it cleaned out. "

I use the money I get from the leftover scrap yard parts to pay the people

Tmcfarland1983 this ones for you


----------



## Barren Realms 007

joem said:


> here is my new ad.
> I'm always trying new wording to see what gets me the most replies.
> 
> "Yes it's true. I will pay you for your dead computer parts. I will take mother boards, memory, CPUs, sound cards, video cards, and any other type of slot boards. Scrape yards will buy these things for pennies on the pound but I will pay 20 cents each item and they don't even have to be working. It's easy to gather up 100 of the items to make a quick 20 bucks.
> If you gather metal scrap and have computers in your haul email me and I will buy these components and you can still keep the towers for metal scrap, you will make more money this way.
> I will pick up any scrap computers or parts for free if you just want it cleaned out. "
> 
> I use the money I get from the leftover scrap yard parts to pay the people
> 
> Tmcfarland1983 this ones for you



Now that is the best one you have had yet.
Good going there.


----------



## joem

All I can do right now is read, advertise, and gather. My garage is full and it''s too cold to process out there (-10c daily). I'm really itching to work with the acids (A/p) again. So every time I get an email to pick anything up it thrills me to think when spring comes my gold stash will increase. This is the only forum I read and when there is no new postings,typically saturday evenings, I go way back in old posts and read from the beginings.

pictures added


----------



## joem

I now have a regular computer repair client that will regularly give me his scrap. Newbies out there just don't give up.


----------



## wrecker45

some shops wont give up there scrap at first .but keep going back.and they will sooner or later.when they do you will start getting it on a regular basis.


----------



## Ocean

as a friend of mine had a bad habit of saying: "Persistency!"


----------



## wrecker45

think i will do a road trip in the spring. north bay to thunder bay. checking computer repair shops along the way. stop and fish here and there.hunt for amythest and fossils around thunder bay. then thunder bay to marathon. pan for gold. then down to sault st marie then over to sudbury and home. should get a good load of computers and have fun doing it.


----------



## skippy

Wrecker, that reminds me - I once had the idea of going around to dental offices and asking for silver amalgam scrap, and I would take business on a wicked cross country trip. I tried it in my home town, and didn't get much more than 100 grams in a half a day. Disease potential, mercury disposal issues I was told prevented them from giving it to me. That was the end of that little dream :lol:

I think your idea might have potential, you could do scheduled, publicized, centralized pickups of escrap in these northern communities, maybe you could piggyback it with scrap metal collection too.


----------



## wrecker45

where in ont are you


----------



## skippy

London


----------



## wrecker45

im in britt south of sudbury. bear country


----------



## skippy

We had a bear round these parts too, for a day - until it was shot to death by the cops. :shock:


----------



## glondor

Big props to Joem. He answered my call for the use of his grim reaper ad. He customized his ad to suit my needs and did a fantastic job of it. Much appreciated Joe. I know it will boost my business as I will be posting it around town asap. Thanks a bunch, best of the new year to you. Mike


----------



## Oz

glondor said:


> Big props to Joem. He answered my call for the use of his grim reaper ad. He customized his ad to suit my needs and did a fantastic job of it. Much appreciated Joe. I know it will boost my business as I will be posting it around town asap. Thanks a bunch, best of the new year to you. Mike


This is what the forum is all about, people helping people. Each of us can contribute what we know and do best for the betterment of the rest.

And yes, a big Kudo to Joem for not just giving permission to use his advertizing,but even custom tailoring it for another member.


----------



## joem

Hi Glondor
I did not know it was you, all I knew that it was a forum member.
Glad to do it. enjoy.

Also
I can get these digitally printed at a small shop for 72 cents per 11x17 page full colour both sides. 4 on each sheet. So with added cutting charge + tax you could get (200 sheets) 800 flyer for about $160ish. Unit price 20 cents each. If one flyer gets you one regular scrap pick up client it well paid for itself. Prices may be less where you get printing done.


----------



## seawolf

I contacted Joem by PM and he sent 4 PDF files to me. AWSOM!!! Thanks very much for the ideas and the help.
Mark


----------



## joem

seawolf said:


> I contacted Joem by PM and he sent 4 PDF files to me. AWSOM!!! Thanks very much for the ideas and the help.
> Mark



good luck to you


----------



## seawolf

the ad just paid its first dividend 96 memory sticks, 4 mother boards, 2 CPU cards, 19 processors.
Mark


----------



## joem

seawolf said:


> the ad just paid its first dividend 96 memory sticks, 4 mother boards, 2 CPU cards, 19 processors.
> Mark



AwsomeI love to hear success stories
keep going


----------



## joem

I have not been processing too much due to the cold weather but my ad keeps bringing me items
- 23 motherboards, 65 ISA/PCI/AGP cards, 16 CPUs, and 21 sticks of RAM
For those using my free ad it is designed for residential purpose so it may not bring in truck loads but does fairly well for those work from home computer geeks (btw I love the term geek so no flaming me LOL)
:lol:


----------



## Harold_V

joem said:


> (btw I love the term geek so no flaming me LOL)


Seems to me that's an accepted term for those that are computer oriented, eh?

Harold


----------



## joem

Harold_V said:


> joem said:
> 
> 
> 
> (btw I love the term geek so no flaming me LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me that's an accepted term for those that are computer oriented, eh?
> 
> Harold
Click to expand...


I am a geek myself and proud of it. I even have the T-shirt
Haro;d are you part canadian?

eh?
:shock:


----------



## Harold_V

joem said:


> Harold_V said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joem said:
> 
> 
> 
> (btw I love the term geek so no flaming me LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me that's an accepted term for those that are computer oriented, eh?
> 
> Harold
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a geek myself and proud of it. I even have the T-shirt
> Haro;d are you part canadian?
> 
> eh?
> :shock:
Click to expand...

<<<<<chuckle>>>>>>

No---but I'm not all that far from Canada, and I have a few Canadian friends. We've always enjoyed their "accent" and the use of the word eh, eh? :lol: 

Harold


----------



## joem

Harold_V said:


> joem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harold_V said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joem said:
> 
> 
> 
> (btw I love the term geek so no flaming me LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me that's an accepted term for those that are computer oriented, eh?
> 
> Harold
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a geek myself and proud of it. I even have the T-shirt
> Haro;d are you part canadian?
> 
> eh?
> :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <<<<<chuckle>>>>>>
> 
> No---but I'm not all that far from Canada, and I have a few Canadian friends. We've always enjoyed their "accent" and the use of the word eh, eh? :lol:
> 
> Harold
Click to expand...

Accent? I don't have an accent, you do :lol:


----------



## Harold_V

joem said:


> Accent? I don't have an accent, you do :lol:


Are you sure? :lol: 

Susan and I made our first friends from Canada back in '89. We had attended a live steam meet (scale model railroad engines that operate on steam) in Molalla, Oregon, where we met our now departed friend Ernie Allen. He resided in New Westminster, BC..

Along with Ernie we met two other elderly gentlemen, now deceased. Imagine hearing, for the first time, a person talking about his shop that he had in has garraj (garage). We chuckled and enjoyed him. Not too long after we met this fine person (Eric was his name), he died. A sheer pleasure to have met such a fine trio of men. They were, cumulatively, responsible for our feeling welcome in the live steam fraternity. You would be hard pressed to find a more friendly bunch of people. 

Harold


----------



## joem

I feel for your loss, I have also lost canadian friends and each one alive or beyond would give you a house if you needed it. I believe it's just a true canadian way.
I have some friends in Ireland and they say there is a joke about Canadians
Q: What does a Canadian say when you step on his foot?
A: Sorry

I also have friends in the states and my sister lives in Paducah, KY 
and by the way that's quite an accent you have, eh?
and your new york has 3 feet more snow than we have. :shock: 
hehe


----------



## Harold_V

joem said:


> I feel for your loss, I have also lost canadian friends and each one alive or beyond would give you a house if you needed it. I believe it's just a true canadian way.


That's certainly the way we've found them to be. I can't help but wonder if, maybe, it's due to a more relaxed pace of life. All that I have known have come from relatively small communities--which I've found to be most friendly in general---even here in the States. 



> I also have friends in the states and my sister lives in Paducah, KY and by the way that's quite an accent you have, eh?


Ya'all, you say? 



> and your new york has 3 feet more snow than we have. :shock:
> hehe




Heh! Well, not my neighborhood. We're enjoying some very unusual weather here in Washington--temps in the low 50's and sunshine. A rare occurance in January! 
As Susan says about the snow in the east----better them than us! 

Good to hear you folks aren't getting slammed. I've never been up your way, but get the idea that winter has a real attitude! We moved from Utah to, in part, get away from the brutal winter weather. 

Harold


----------



## Oz

Harold_V said:


> We've always enjoyed their "accent" and the use of the word eh, eh? :lol:


That is too funny!

I only wish more here could laugh at our differences instead of argue about them.


----------



## Harold_V

Oz said:


> Harold_V said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've always enjoyed their "accent" and the use of the word eh, eh? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> That is too funny!
> 
> I only wish more here could laugh at our differences instead of argue about them.
Click to expand...

Frankly, I find the Canadian "accent" charming. Scandinavians, too. I really enjoy watching the Ikea ads on TV. 

Fact is, everyone has something to offer----we just need to be open to what they have. 

Harold


----------



## joem

This ones for you Harold
The only thing that bugs me is the improper use of eh? in hollywood.
As slang goes U.S. Citizens would not use You'all to describe a number of items in a box, we would not put eh? on then of any sentence.
Eh? is used in a descriptive question / exclamation combination that requires agreement from the listener.
examples: Wow, that apple sure is red, eh?
or just to keep this thread relevant
Boy, newbies who don't search for answers on this forum can be quite arrogant, eh?
an lastly
Amazing, how my free advertising has helped people get free scrap, eh?

But then when ever I hear Canada mentioned in movies and TV from the U.S. I cheer.


----------



## bigjohn

Hey Joem, just wanted to say thanks for taking the time and sending me those files.


----------



## wrecker45

hey joem i do not have an accent do you :lol:


----------



## joem

wrecker45 said:


> hey joem i do not have an accent do you :lol:



You know it, eh?


----------



## vango57

I asked Joe for a copy of the PDF's and he promptly sent them to me. Then he followed up to make sure I got them. A man of his word, Thanks Joe!!!!


----------



## nickvc

vango57 said:


> I asked Joe for a copy of the PDF's and he promptly sent them to me. Then he followed up to make sure I got them. A man of his word, Thanks Joe!!!!





During all the traumas that we seem to have all been witnessing on the forum lately I'm really pleased to see the forum doing what it does best.....helping one another. 
Well done Joem 8)


----------



## maxwellclager

Joem;

I wanted to thank you for starting me thinking about advertizing.

I own a small commercial roofing company in the mid-west. Due to the unusual amount of snow we have had this winter, I had to find another revenue stream to support my gold habit.

To make a long story a little shorter, I have been spending way too much time at the local scrap yard. They won't let me buy e-scrap on their property, but they have let me put a sign on either side of the enterance. My signs simply say, TOP DOLLAR PAID FOR COMPUTER SCRAP" and a cell number which I picked up for when I deal with people I don' t trust.

I pay $0.05 a pound over scrap steel price and still make a profit off it after I break them down for the non-ferrous content and clean steel. Yahoo, free gold! It helps that the yard manager likes me. I have been bringing him about 4 or 5 tons of I beams a week for the last month so he makes a cheese cake profit off me.

My best advice to every one is to smile and ask. The worst they can do is say no.

Max


----------



## wrecker45

hey max a lot of guys up here make good money cleaning snow off roofs.


----------



## joem

Glad to help. even if it's just information. 8)
:idea: Would anyone like generic roof snow clearing flyer artwork? :idea:


----------



## esrqc

joem said:


> Glad to help. even if it's just information. 8)
> :idea: Would anyone like generic roof snow clearing flyer artwork? :idea:




Thanks Joe, really appreciate you sharing with us. I actually thought I wouldn't really get the art work, but boy what a quick response,and YES you did send them. So few people like to share there talent and knowledge. Thanks for all your work and looking over my website and giving me suggestions.

I'm a newbie,and this forum is great,glad I found you.

Thanks again, Take care Johanne


----------



## joem

If you are not too busy,
could I get some feedback on my collection site.

http://www.junkEscrap.com/

Since various people use various browsers feed back on how the page displays would be great. Keep in mind links are not live yet and content still has to be added, this is just for testing and evaluation.


----------



## Barren Realms 007

Front page looks fine. But when you click on the other link's grings up an error saying page not found comes up.


----------



## joem

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Front page looks fine. But when you click on the other link's grings up an error saying page not found comes up.



Links are not active yet, this is just to test how the page displays in different browsers


----------



## wrecker45

hi joem. the sheriff allways wears is badge over his heart. if you can accept monitors and all the other low grade stuff. it will get you more business.


----------



## joem

wrecker45 said:


> hi joem. the sheriff allways wears is badge over his heart. if you can accept monitors and all the other low grade stuff. it will get you more business.



The image is flipped from my door ads but It is fixed now lol

I can't break monitors down due to lead and phosphorous powder hazards. I did get an offer if I can get 500 lbs of monitor at a time but the payment was a total of $30 ( does not even cover gas for 2 days) and they take up a great deal of my garage space.

I'm am now using the money from this to rent a warehouse for dissmantling ( a future plan)


----------



## wrecker45

i do not break monitors down. i just sell them as e-scrap.to hard to get rid of the tube.


----------



## joem

Here is my next idea. 
The horse race track here has weekend flea markets. So I am planning on setting up an outdoor drop off booth for unwanted computers every second weekend. It only costs $21 for each weekend with no long term contracts (so weather is not a problem). I will advertise on the numerous free classified sites we have here in the city to drum up poeple who need a place to drop off.
Future Plan ; I am also looking into becoming an Ontario Electronic stewardship collector - which means I can buy old computers from my work place ( a college) and other software and hardware businesses here for pennies on the pound.


----------



## wrecker45

check with edi gold about o.e.s . i think if you go with them you have to ship every thing to them.


----------



## joem

wrecker45 said:


> check with edi gold about o.e.s . i think if you go with them you have to ship every thing to them.



As long as I can make a profit :lol:


----------



## fishntrox

Thanks joem! I emailed him last night and I had his email with pdf advertisements about 30 minutes later.


----------



## user 12009

joem said:


> If you are not too busy, could I get some feedback on my collection site. http://www.junkEscrap.com



Constructive comments accepted on my site.

http://www.e-junk.biz

I purposely set it up so spam robots do not list it. I have business cards that match my theme. I only give them out to people that I feel will have something.


----------



## Oz

Looks good Dan. Short, sweet, and to the point.


----------



## joem

When someone asks you to pick up some scrap, never say no.
I was told most of these come from the 30's and 40's
enjoy


----------



## dtectr

joem said:


> When someone asks you to pick up some scrap, never say no.
> I was told most of these come from the 30's and 40's
> enjoy


Joem
Were all of those tools in the wooden chest?
If so, that is a craftsman's personal collection that he hauled or shipped everywhere he went during his working life. Some tools were likely handed down, passed on, picked up cheap & repaired (when he first started his career & money was tighter). He added a new tool every now & then, even some newer stuff towards the end of his working life, just because he wanted one or could afford it now. A lot of someone's history there. That's quite a treasure.


----------



## joem

dtectr said:


> joem said:
> 
> 
> 
> When someone asks you to pick up some scrap, never say no.
> I was told most of these come from the 30's and 40's
> enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> Joem
> Were all of those tools in the wooden chest?
> If so, that is a craftsman's personal collection that he hauled or shipped everywhere he went during his working life. Some tools were likely handed down, passed on, picked up cheap & repaired (when he first started his career & money was tighter). He added a new tool every now & then, even some newer stuff towards the end of his working life, just because he wanted one or could afford it now. A lot of someone's history there. That's quite a treasure.
Click to expand...


Yes the wooden chest came with it all. The people who gave it to me were retiring and moving out west, the man ( I do not remember his name) said it was his grand fathers and they did not want to ship it. I can barely lift it so I guess shipping would be expensive. Some of the tools have date stamps as early as 1929 and there are even some machined square head nails.


----------



## dtectr

Colin Fletcher 1922-2007

In 1981 he published The Man From the Cave, which tells how, after finding a trunk and a few belongings abandoned by someone in a desert cave in Nevada, he spent years piecing together the life story of "Trunkman". As he pieced together the mystery of the man's life, Fletcher saw in it a discovery and reflection of himself, "We both valued solitude and silence and square, smoothed-off granite boulders."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colin_Fletcher#cite_note-nyt-0


----------



## joem

Persistance pays off. I have an appointment on Monday with 1-800-got-junk (Ottawa) to buy all the scrap boards and cards for 25 cents each.
I Just keep on posting the ads I use on this thread.


----------



## joem

joem said:


> Persistance pays off. I have an appointment on Monday with 1-800-got-junk (Ottawa) to buy all the scrap boards and cards for 25 cents each.
> I Just keep on posting the ads I use on this thread.



Update; Got Junk has agreed to drop off computer towers at my house as long as I have a bin for drop off. I will log each item recovered and pay them 25 cents each board. I also get to use their bin at the office to drop off left over parts from printers, monitors, and such.
Also a computer store and repair center outside of town has also agreed to keep parts for 25 cents each board. Keep on working.


----------



## joem

My Site is now live

http://www.junkescrap.com

what do you think?
Do you want a copy with your information in it?
edit: oh did I forget to mention I'll do this for members for free


----------



## Barren Realms 007

joem said:


> My Site is now live
> 
> http://www.junkescrap.com
> 
> what do you think?
> Do you want a copy with your information in it?




Nice work there.


----------



## trashmaster

Congrats;; 

Good job there,, but you need to move the sherriff over a little so people can read all of the words..

with


the dark clothing some blend in to good. on the FAQ part


paul


----------



## joem

trashmaster said:


> Congrats;;
> 
> Good job there,, but you need to move the sherriff over a little so people can read all of the words..
> 
> with
> 
> 
> the dark clothing some blend in to good. on the FAQ part
> 
> 
> paul



I think it's a browser issue because they look good on mine, but I will adjust
thanks


----------



## trashmaster

Yes; It could be my computer is giving me more problems than all my ex wives together ...  :twisted: 

It had better strighten up it the next 3 weeks or it will be in my sale to E-Scrap plus::::


paul


----------



## joem

I could give you 25 cents each forthe boards inside
:lol: :lol:


----------



## trashmaster

Yes:: I did take notice of that on your web site :lol: and that is something very new and I like it ,,, :lol: I get junkers getting to my ONE and only sourse before I get off work and they only want the scrap steel.. They have no ideal that the board (backplane ) is worth a lot lot lot More. :lol: :lol: many times they will not even look in the dumpster and leave many lbs. of high grade boards , :lol:  I picked up 39 lbs. in the last 2 days..

paul


----------



## wrecker45

hey everyone. Joem made me a great flyer. i dont know how to put it on here. maybe someone can explain how. i have it in my documents. thanks in advance...Jim :mrgreen:


----------



## joem

wrecker45 said:


> hey everyone. Joem made me a great flyer. i dont know how to put it on here. maybe someone can explain how. i have it in my documents. thanks in advance...Jim :mrgreen:



Jim just upload the graphic from the second email I sent 
oh and your welcome


----------



## wrecker45

View attachment posterweb-1.txt
guess that did not work.


----------



## joem

wrecker45 said:


> View attachment 1
> guess that did not work.



not this
here I uploaded it for you


----------



## wrecker45

thanks joe. :mrgreen:


----------



## joem

wrecker45 said:


> thanks joe. :mrgreen:


not a problem and i will do the same for anyone here who needs a simple flyer and or business card design you can take to your printer. Just don't go to Staples (way too expensive).


----------



## seawolf

I wonder how safe this will be for the buyers. Make an appointment show up with cash in pocket, get gun in face???
Lots of thiefs out there that will rob the pizza man for less.
Mark


----------



## joem

seawolf said:


> I wonder how safe this will be for the buyers. Make an appointment show up with cash in pocket, get gun in face???
> Lots of thiefs out there that will rob the pizza man for less.
> Mark


Yeah we discussed this over the phone but the descision was made by the customer (wrecker45). Meeting at a tim hortin's may work for both sides.


----------



## Barren Realms 007

seawolf said:


> I wonder how safe this will be for the buyers. Make an appointment show up with cash in pocket, get gun in face???
> Lots of thiefs out there that will rob the pizza man for less.
> Mark



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## wrecker45

i felt it would be safer than bringing them to my home.


----------



## Barren Realms 007

wrecker45 said:


> i felt it would be safer than bringing them to my home.



Meet in a neutral place in pulic.


----------



## seawolf

I think I would be looking for a neutral safe location.
Mark


----------



## Oz

Many do not think it is risky to go to someones home because if something happens, well you know where they live and the police will too.

With all the forclosures, cash for keys, and simple walk-aways, there is an abundance of vacant housing. Thieves and scam artists are using these residences as fronts that they can walk away from without leaving a trail leading back to them.

Beware!


----------



## joem

here is another way of saying it. Use this freely...

*Your Helpful Recycling Hint*
If you are planning on putting any metal at the curb on garbage day please consider it recycling. If you already separate your waste from your green bin, paper, and plastic and glass then do the same with any metals and cans. It makes it easy for metal recyclers to pick up on the collection route. It's just another way to help your environment and keep our land fills operating longer.

Hey Scrappers! ( and Everyone else) If you have computer towers in your haul I will buy the computer boards inside ( I pay more than a scrap yard) and you can still keep the metals from the computers. Email me and I will pick up and pay you cash.

Enjoy the green outside
http://www.junkescrap.com


----------



## rmi2416

Joem,

Thanks again for making that business card for me. It will help a lot. I posted a copy attached.  

Best Regards,
Ross


----------



## piccolim

Good looking business card. Nice work Joem


----------



## dherik

Joem,


Thanks for sending me those, I'm hoping they'll help me get a bit better response on getting that e-waste!


----------



## joem

By the way ( for you new people at collecting) don''t be shy and respond to other scrap computer collector's advertisments. Today I'm getting about 100 pounds of scrap boards for $50 just for asking if they had any non working or obsolete boards and cards. It's a little higher than I usally pay but I am building a future supplier out of this deal 

update 156 slot boards at 45 cents each twice what I usually pay but he says he has a paid storage full and we will meet next friday.


----------



## necromancer

thanks, these are very helpfull 

wonder what the responce will be ??


----------



## joem

Just started a new facebook page and received two requests to pick up scrap computers.
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Junk-Escrap-Old-Computer-Pick-up-and-Recycling/147416728663158#!/pages/Junk-Escrap-Old-Computer-Pick-up-and-Recycling/147416728663158


----------



## joem

I've been away for a bit collecting and advertising. I've updated my website ( www.junkescrap.com ) and added a facebook page (which has worked very well for me). I have also added a price list for local people. Can you check it out and see if my price offering are in the right range?


----------



## joem

If I had an ontario OES collector who would take me on as an associate I could get more...hint hint


----------



## necromancer

joem said:


> If I had an ontario OES collector who would take me on as an associate I could get more...hint hint




i am trying to get my local OES colector/down streem recycler to rent me a small space so i can get a MOE at his address & start hitting up the corporate sector

if i offer all my smaller electronics that i do not want to pay my rent i do think he will accept, so in essence it will save time money + he will help in doing all the paper work that the OES demands

and a business address also looks good to my customers so they can also drop off to me

(ask & you may receive)


----------



## joem

I now post helpful metal / computer recycling daily hints on free classified ad sites that draw traffic to my web site, it's just a trust building way of getting noticed


----------



## necromancer

i accept crt / lcd monitors

for crt's i charge $2.00 each for there removal, (if only crt's) then i remove the yokes & Degaussing wire then sell the rest to a OES collecter for $0.08 per pound.

the yokes i get $1.00 each & the Degaussing wire i strip for the raw copper that i sell to a scrap yard

lcd's i fix or sell for $10.00 each (as long as the screen is not cracked)


----------



## joem

I know some scrap buyers pay more, but my space is limited and my van can only hold so much but my scrap yard just paid me 9 cents a pound for scrap printers, scanners, and other electronic scrap (320 ppounds of it) and it's only 15 minutes from my house. Now I take the bad with the good. So todays trip to the scrap yard with low yield scrap, clean and dirty Aluminum, wires, all from computers gave met $120.25 and I still need to take in all the steel cases on Monday ( my scrap yard does not do steel on Saturdays). I am singing a new song ( to the tune of Dire Straights - Money for Nothing)

...and you never go hungry
when the scrap is free....lol


----------



## necromancer

joem said:


> I know some scrap buyers pay more, but my space is limited and my van can only hold so much but my scrap yard just paid me 9 cents a pound for scrap printers, scanners, and other electronic scrap (320 ppounds of it) and it's only 15 minutes from my house. Now I take the bad with the good. So todays trip to the scrap yard with low yield scrap, clean and dirty Aluminum, wires, all from computers gave met $120.25 and I still need to take in all the steel cases on Monday ( my scrap yard does not do steel on Saturdays). I am singing a new song ( to the tune of Dire Straights - Money for Nothing)
> 
> ...and you never go hungry
> when the scrap is free....lol




can you post prices for the computer parts you sell ??
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

steel = $255.00 a tone
keyboards / printers / scanners & the likes = 8 cents per pound
power supplies = 50 cents a pound
cut power adapters = 30 cents a pound (a/c adapters from laptops / printers / cell phones.....)
cd rom / floppy / tape readers = 18 cents a pound
clipped wire = 85 cents a pound
random Aluminum = 50 a pound

last trip i took to my buyer netted me $770.00 in my car (2 trips) 15 minutes each way 

(1 hour travel time)
(2 hours processing)
(+ or - 3 hours to collect)
(6 hours & made $770.00)


----------



## patnor1011

I am not sure if there are aluminum wires in computer. They are probably tin plated copper wires. I might be wrong on this but I know about recyclers who take them as lower grade copper.


----------



## joem

patnor1011 said:


> I am not sure if there are aluminum wires in computer. They are probably tin plated copper wires. I might be wrong on this but I know about recyclers who take them as lower grade copper.



my scrapyard takes them all as No2 insulated copper wire as long as then ends are clipped off.
Patnor did you get your package?


----------



## Barren Realms 007

patnor1011 said:


> I am not sure if there are aluminum wires in computer. They are probably tin plated copper wires. I might be wrong on this but I know about recyclers who take them as lower grade copper.



None of the wire from 200-300 computers I have processes recently has been aluminum it has all been copper wire. I don't think there is any aluminum wire in computers. If the manufactures are going to plate material with gold for quality purposes I see no reason for them to drop thier stndards by using an inferior product like aluminum wireing in thier products.


----------



## joem

Barren Realms 007 said:


> patnor1011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure if there are aluminum wires in computer. They are probably tin plated copper wires. I might be wrong on this but I know about recyclers who take them as lower grade copper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of the wire from 200-300 computers I have processes recently has been aluminum it has all been copper wire. I don't think there is any aluminum wire in computers. If the manufactures are going to plate material with gold for quality purposes I see no reason for them to drop thier stndards by using an inferior product like aluminum wireing in thier products.
Click to expand...


I have found some ribbon cable to be aluminun, might be non magnetic stainless but I doubt it.


----------



## Barren Realms 007

joem said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patnor1011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure if there are aluminum wires in computer. They are probably tin plated copper wires. I might be wrong on this but I know about recyclers who take them as lower grade copper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of the wire from 200-300 computers I have processes recently has been aluminum it has all been copper wire. I don't think there is any aluminum wire in computers. If the manufactures are going to plate material with gold for quality purposes I see no reason for them to drop thier stndards by using an inferior product like aluminum wireing in thier products.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have found some ribbon cable to be aluminun, might be non magnetic stainless but I doubt it.
Click to expand...


Possibly could be all that I did which was about a 30 gal drum full was copper.


----------



## joem

A little update:
I just partnered with a computer repair outlet to remove all the computer and related scrap from them for free. What turned them to me was I said I will put a large recyle bin on their location (easily paid for by the scrap metal) and make them a sign ( I do this at my day job anyway) that says customers can drop off escrap here. People have a place to bring computer scrap, It draws business to their location and I get more scrap. win win for all three sides.
he he he lovin it


----------



## wrecker45

hi joem. make sure they keep your bin locked. :mrgreen:


----------



## joem

wrecker45 said:


> hi joem. make sure they keep your bin locked. :mrgreen:


Yeah, but it will be a smaller one inside and I can pick up daily or as an urgent clear out because they are just down the road from me.


----------



## pcecycle

Just curious. What sort of bin are you using for dropoffs? I have thought about doing something similar, setting up drop boxes at various locations and toyed with the idea of building some sort of box like some of the local charities use for donations.

Kudos for all the help you are giving forum members!

Mike


----------



## joem

So Cool - for me anyway

go to: google.com
Type in: Junkescrap ( no spaces)
Click on: I'm feeling lucky button


----------



## Claudie

Cool 8)


----------



## joem

here is the generic handout flyer I did for the computer store that has accepted me as their recycler.
does anyone want one with your own contact info?


----------



## glondor

I have to send a big thanks to the marketing genius Joem for doing up some new business cards for me. They look fantastic ! Dude's got style for sure. Thanks man they are great.


----------



## joem

glondor said:


> I have to send a big thanks to the marketing genius Joem for doing up some new business cards for me. They look fantastic ! Dude's got style for sure. Thanks man they are great.


you are welcome


----------



## wrecker45

maybe we can all get together and do something for joem. any ideas. Jim... :mrgreen:


----------



## skippy

Wrecker, Manuel always has the best ideas in this department, - consult with him :idea: :lol:


----------



## Oz

Manuel is a great guy, and is certainly who I would choose to put together a great party! But you need to be careful, Joem strikes me as a reasonably conservative guy and is a married man. Married men are not allowed to have “too” much fun. Manuel is all about the liquor, women and fine cigars. Not necessarily in that order.


----------



## joem

Oz said:


> Manuel is a great guy, and is certainly who I would choose to put together a great party! But you need to be careful, Joem strikes me as a reasonably conservative guy and is a married man. Married men are not allowed to have “too” much fun. Manuel is all about the liquor, women and fine cigars. Not necessarily in that order.


Your right there, but he also likes silver. I'm not a party person. I'm most happiest getting it free and making money from it, for this example let's say "it" means scrap ( before barren comments lol). Realistacally in the big picture all who have contributed to this forum have given more knowledge than my few designs have given so really I'm just giving back.


----------



## joem

hi all
anyone with a smart phone and a QR code reader app installed?
Can you check my code on my business card?


----------



## piccolim

joem said:


> hi all
> anyone with a smart phone and a QR code reader app installed?
> Can you check my code on my business card?





Joem, works like a charm!


----------



## joem

piccolim said:


> joem said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi all
> anyone with a smart phone and a QR code reader app installed?
> Can you check my code on my business card?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joem, works like a charm!
Click to expand...

excellent thanks, it's my first QR code but I don't have a smart phone to test it


----------



## Palladium

joem said:


> piccolim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joem said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi all
> anyone with a smart phone and a QR code reader app installed?
> Can you check my code on my business card?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joem, works like a charm!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> excellent thanks, it's my first QR code but I don't have a smart phone to test it
Click to expand...


Works great for me to. 8)


----------



## rusty

Geeky for sure.


----------



## joem

Palladium said:


> joem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> piccolim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joem said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi all
> anyone with a smart phone and a QR code reader app installed?
> Can you check my code on my business card?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joem, works like a charm!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> excellent thanks, it's my first QR code but I don't have a smart phone to test it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Works great for me to. 8)
Click to expand...

thanks
I found this free site to make them, (i'm sure there are others)
http://qrcode.kaywa.com/


----------



## Palladium

Here's a good one. :twisted: 

:arrow: :arrow: :arrow: :arrow:


----------



## joem

Palladium said:


> Here's a good one. :twisted:
> 
> :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: :arrow:



but but but I don't have a smart phone


----------



## glondor

LOL it is the G.R.F.


----------



## rusty

Palladium said:


> Here's a good one. :twisted:
> 
> :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: :arrow:



That says the same as my Qc code, free decoder here http://zxing.org/w/decode.jspx

Save image then upload to the decoder.


----------



## Palladium

Hummm... Dam if it don't. lol 
Don't know how i missed that.


----------



## joem

For those new people getting into this (you now I'll help you when I can) try not to have tunnel vision about where to get scrap. I have a friend who wants to bring in more business to his non computer related store. So I proposed he accept computer scrap ( except CRTs) and I will put a bin and create some advertising for him and he jumped on it. So next week I will get him signage so people can drop off items and he can do his salesmanship. We both win.

I also made business cards to give to the people who drive around picking up metal on garbage nights ( I do too) and I ask them to trade weight ( especially things they love like sinks, wires, and aluminum) or even pay a small amount for each tower. I have had three show a lot of interest. we'll see how it works.


----------



## Oz

Well Joem, beyond the help you have given other members as to graphics design for their businesses, you have been exemplary in giving other members here suggestions as to what has worked for you so far, in order to help them in their ventures.

You are a fine example of “pay it forward” and I just wanted to take a moment to give credit where credit is due. 

We could not have too many members with your ethics.


----------



## joem

Keep talking, advertising and meeting people.
Today's story.
I met with a reburbisher ( World Computer Exchange - Ottawa Chapter ) who rebuilds working computers for schools and non profits in developing countries. He will give me all his computer parts he can't use in exchange I will help him turn his low ewaste into money he can use. Seems simple enough for me. Tomorrow I go to his warehouse and pick up 20 towers. But here is where the story turns for the better, his neighbour comes over to borrow a pressure washer and he starts talking with me. He is part of a non profit organization that refurbishes computers ( Knights Refurshing Computers - Part of Knights of Columbus) for needy people in eastern ontario, and he will do the same ( exchange parts) for me as well. 
Like I said before to those new people on the forum not knowing where to get scrap. Just keep talking and keep your eyes and ears open as well as your mind.

edit; added charity names


----------



## MMFJ

joem said:


> If you are not too busy,
> could I get some feedback on my collection site.
> 
> http://www.junkEscrap.com/
> 
> Since various people use various browsers feed back on how the page displays would be great. Keep in mind links are not live yet and content still has to be added, this is just for testing and evaluation.



I know this has been up awhile, but I just was reading this post and took a look.

I'm running Firefox and it looks ok, though some pages load the wording a few seconds before the background pic and it looks kinda funny for a quick sec.

Only 'errata' i found is;
- on http://www.junkescrap.com/resource.htm - states "Canada's the export of hazardous electronic waste is illegal...." - seems like "the" shouldn't be there (or, perhaps, that's just Canadian English, eh? 
- on http://www.junkescrap.com/faq.htm - states "Inside the glass in a mix of lead...", should be "is", not "in" 
- same page/paragraph - says "We are working on a refiner..." - shouldn't that be "with" or "on finding" - something not right here...

Overall, looks good otherwise, though the 'tag' line at the bottom covers the pictures in a few places and it makes it look very crowded.

On a side note, I see from the forum you were sharing your 'sheriff' and 'Grim Reaper' pages for others to use - I once wrote a small program that takes such things in as a .jpg and tags on whatever address you like in the 'Contact' area. Saved a lot of work and allowed everyone to put their own contact info as they liked. You could even put it on your site with a 'hidden link' or hidden page and those from the forum could access it directly from there. Haven't touched it in years, but if you are interested, I'll look at digging it out for you.

I do like your Grim Reaper one and may have to take some of the pointers myself!


----------



## MMFJ

seawolf said:


> I wonder how safe this will be for the buyers. Make an appointment show up with cash in pocket, get gun in face???
> Lots of thiefs out there that will rob the pizza man for less.
> Mark


I've done a couple deals like this where the 'bounty' wasn't too big, we met at the 'Super-Shopper' places in the food area (most of them have them near the front door, at least in our area). We met at a back booth, on off hours, so there's no issue with hurting their business, etc. and pulled out our goodies. Of course, the cash part stayed undisclosed to others, but it worked out pretty 'safe' so far. (on a side note, if we meet in the eating area, can we call this place "Souper-Shopper"???


----------



## joem

mmfj
Thanks for the input, I did not see the errors ( that's why it's hard to proof your own work)
and thanks for the really bad "souper " pun.
I would like to see the code for the "contact area" sound very interesting to me


----------



## joem

For those who may request some work, I may not respond for a week. We are going camping for a week. If the campground has WIFI (I know I'm getting back to nature LOL) I can respond and read this forum. But if not enjoy your week without me.


----------



## joem

I've come up with a new idea to try.
Setting up a mini collection day at high rise apartments.
I plan to arrange to have a building "coordinator" pass out flyers within the building and arrange for people to drop off 
in a loading area.
I will create the flyers and possibly pay a coordinators allowance now that I have a local recycler willing to pay me for all the printer / scanner / tv type by the pound.
I get to cherry pick the parts I want and then drive a load to the recycler.


----------



## Claudie

joem said:


> I've come up with a new idea to try.
> Setting up a mini collection day at high rise apartments.
> I plan to arrange to have a building "coordinator" pass out flyers within the building and arrange for people to drop off
> in a loading area.
> I will create the flyers and possibly pay a coordinators allowance now that I have a local recycler willing to pay me for all the printer / scanner /* tv type by the pound*.
> I get to cherry pick the parts I want and then drive a load to the recycler.



The CRT type TVs? I am still looking for a place to get rid of these at a reasonable price. Does anyone know of a place in the United States that will pay for or accept these items for free?


----------



## trashmaster

Zack at E-scrap plus has A place in Mo. that he takes his to .

I belive that he pays to get rid of them;;

Zack is a buyer here on the forum;;; and I have had very good sales with him.. :lol:


----------



## Bizness4you

Post cards work. As old school as old school as it sounds. We do mass mailers and we pick up new customers all the time from it. But this day and age you need to be able to take it all. There is a some companies in the take back program that will take tv and crts monitors. This game you just need to be able to handle it alll.


----------



## joem

Since I now have a recycler that will pay me for low end scrap I have upped the effort on computer repair stores. I am now in coversation with two computer canada stores, a laptop repair depot, and a private consultant, and am convincing them that accepting customer drop off of certain escrap can increase their business sales and initial impressions look good.


----------



## necromancer

joem

you are in ontario right??

have you tried


Code:


http://www.recycleyourelectronics.ca/Electronics/Default.aspx


pop in your postal code and call some of the recyclers to see about paying you the best price, i get payed for everything, even broken plastic from cpu fans ...........


----------



## joem

Foxy is my new recycler, others won't pay.


----------



## necromancer

edited


----------



## rewalston

Hey Joe, just looked at your website, I must say I'm very impressed. Very well done. Keep up the good work.

Rusty

PS did you send the file I emailed you about yet? no hurry just curious


----------



## MMFJ

joem said:


> mmfj
> I would like to see the code for the "contact area" sound very interesting to me



I sent you a link to test out via PM (I think), did you get it? (this board stuff is kinda new to me, so I may have missed it)

'Stealing' the graphics you posted (is is really stealing if you said it was OK and I told you about it before anyone else??), I made a program where you can just enter in the email address you want. It automatically centers and aligns it, adjusting the font size according to the length of email (so '[email protected]' will be larger than '[email protected]ShorterEmailAddress.com')!

If you have a better copy of the graphic, it is pretty simple to change. Right now, it is only set for the 'reaper' ad, but I can do a 'sheriff' one and also make it selectable, etc. (anything is possible - just takes time, y'know?)

Check your PMs for something from me (hey, that's kinda funny - considering what this board is about...  and let me know if you didn't get it.


----------



## joem

MMFJ said:


> joem said:
> 
> 
> 
> mmfj
> I would like to see the code for the "contact area" sound very interesting to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sent you a link to test out via PM (I think), did you get it? (this board stuff is kinda new to me, so I may have missed it)
> 
> 'Stealing' the graphics you posted (is is really stealing if you said it was OK and I told you about it before anyone else??), I made a program where you can just enter in the email address you want. It automatically centers and aligns it, adjusting the font size according to the length of email (so '[email protected]' will be larger than '[email protected]ShorterEmailAddress.com')!
> 
> If you have a better copy of the graphic, it is pretty simple to change. Right now, it is only set for the 'reaper' ad, but I can do a 'sheriff' one and also make it selectable, etc. (anything is possible - just takes time, y'know?)
> 
> Check your PMs for something from me (hey, that's kinda funny - considering what this board is about...  and let me know if you didn't get it.
Click to expand...


I freely post my ads for anyone to use. There is enough scrap for all. Yes I got the code link thanks, I just need some time to play with it.


----------



## rewalston

I want to thank Joe (Joem) for helping me out with some suggestions and sending me a copy of his flyer. I have now set up an email address and will soon be going after a website. The new email address is [email protected] The K & G stands for Keep it Green, thought it was kinda catchy. I'll probably go with the same name for the website as well. I just need to figure out where to give it a home. Thanks everyone for their help and especially Joe. I doubt I would have gotten any where close without him and this forum. Now it's time to get advertising going and make some money (I hope). Still collecting materials but with the email addy and website I should get some more materials in to start processing. Thanks again.

Rusty


----------



## joem

I am revamping my website and image now that I can take all e-waste, and to incorporate my new ideas for collection.
This will be the new logo. It is cleaner than the star logo I have and the new site will include a greener feel to it with a new catch phrase " If you can plug it in then we can recycle it"
What do you think. (and sorry this one is not for public use)


----------



## rusty

joem said:


> I am revamping my website and image now that I can take all e-waste, and to incorporate my new ideas for collection.
> This will be the new logo. It is cleaner than the star logo I have and the new site will include a greener feel to it with a new catch phrase " If you can plug it in then we can recycle it"
> What do you think. (and sorry this one is not for public use)



Back in the 70's I registered a company in Edmonton AB, Triangle Salvage, the triangle with arrows was my logo maybe I should be charging a royalty from every company and organization capitalizing on my design.

Looks good joem, keep up the good work.

Rusty


----------



## rewalston

joem said:


> I am revamping my website and image now that I can take all e-waste, and to incorporate my new ideas for collection.
> This will be the new logo. It is cleaner than the star logo I have and the new site will include a greener feel to it with a new catch phrase " If you can plug it in then we can recycle it"
> What do you think. (and sorry this one is not for public use)



Joe I like it.


----------



## MMFJ

joem said:


> I am revamping my website and image now that I can take all e-waste, and to incorporate my new ideas for collection.
> This will be the new logo. It is cleaner than the star logo I have and the new site will include a greener feel to it with a new catch phrase " If you can plug it in then we can recycle it"
> What do you think. (and sorry this one is not for public use)


Nice logo. Great slogan.

I like the plug idea a lot - so much that I would consider putting some other readily-recognizable connectors on the other arrow spots (like a video or printer connector, maybe a USB??) - of course, if they take away from the instant recognition of arrows and the recycling ring, that won't work, so it should be evaluated (you likely thought of this already...). Also, since the true recycling logo is in the public domain http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Recycling_symbol you could take it directly and make those mods instead of the 'similar' one you have, if having the wider band helps. (This idea, along with the thousands of others I might come up with are all just personal opinions and given in the spirit of helpful suggestion - none should ever be construed as me having any sort of specialized knowledge! 

You certainly have a catchy logo!


----------



## joem

how is this one?


----------



## MMFJ

Really like the computer 'arrow' look.

If you can find the USB for the bottom, I think it is really going to work - the 'circle' point is still very strong.

Good work!


----------



## joem

the USB just was not recognizable so I added a headphone jack instead
This is in Black and white but for print it will be a gredation of green and black text


----------



## MMFJ

I, for one, really like it.

not fond of the 'E-Scrap' at the bottom (I would hope 'E-Waste' would be enough...)

What I saw with this latest graphic would be your slogan (If it's got a plug, we recycle it) under the pic instead of E-Scrap. That kinda tells it all right there in one shot (if the wording isn't too big).

But I think you have really nailed a great graphic! 

(oh, one tiny thought just hit me, with the other plugs now, does it make sense to put the power one on the bottom - more 'actual physical location'??? - hey, just thoughts...)


----------



## joem

mmfj
I like your ideas
I will try them, how about this?


----------



## joem

Colourised and hopefully final version


----------



## rasanders22

Well the power cables are capable transmitting 2 different types of data at once. The head phone jack can transfer 4, but the plug can handle 13. It makes no sense at all. :mrgreen: Im joking of course. It looks good.


----------



## joem

rasanders22 said:


> Well the power cables are capable transmitting 2 different types of data at once. The head phone jack can transfer 4, but the plug can handle 13. It makes no sense at all. :mrgreen: Im joking of course. It looks good.



It's ok, as the data passes through the green cable it gets transmutted using a Parameter Recoiler Oscillating Fabrication Integridator Technoripping Splicer Generator and turned into something I can use.
The acronym for the rare device is ....
P.R.O.F.I.T.S. Generator.


----------



## joem

I now have the opening page for my new site design up
Other pages will go up tonight or tomorrow
what do you think - professional enough?
http://www.junkescrap.com
edit to fix link


----------



## rusty

joem said:


> I now have the opening page for my new site design up
> Other pages will go up tonight or tomorrow
> what do you think - professional enough?
> hhtp://www.junkescrap.com



I fixed the link for ya Joe

http://www.junkescrap.com


----------



## MMFJ

joem said:


> I now have the opening page for my new site design up
> Other pages will go up tonight or tomorrow
> what do you think - professional enough?
> hhtp://www.junkescrap.com



Correction to web link ==> http://www.junkescrap.com

Looks quite nice. However, my computer (running Firefox) had a lock-up and I couldn't scroll to the bottom of the page.

Also, found a small typo on the page - "much need extra cash" - should be 'needed'.


----------



## martyn111

In the introduction section you have written the following,
So in short you don't pay anymore more pick up and disposal.
Shouldn't that read, So in short you don't pay anymore FOR pick up and disposal


----------



## joem

thanks guys
that's why in my industry we never proof read our own work


----------



## rusty

joem said:


> thanks guys
> that's why in my industry we never proof read our own work




I'll remember that next time I offer to scan a book for the forum.

Regards
Rusty


----------



## MeleeDiamondGroup

Nice add. Well thought out. A tip place adds close to shopping centers where computer supplies and cell phones are sold. You can eliminate some of the undirect mass marketing that way and concentate on people who probably have mulitple old pc/ lap top phone etc. Addplacement is often overlooked but is the most important key.

Ryan
Melee Diamond Group


----------



## joem

Ok new people and those who follow along with my thread.
The questions always comes up;
*How do I get more scrap?*
I follow my ideas through, if it works then do it again.
If it does not work then either drop it, change it, or wait until it fits the situation.

Do my ideas really work?
see my pictures.
I have been doing these loads everyday for the past two weeks, I'll post final poundage at the end of the month.

I still get to keep the towers to teardown for even more profits


----------



## joem

Oh Yeah 
here is the mailbox flyers for events at highrise apt buildings.
I'm going to advertise to get a "building coordinator" ( for a small payment) to place ads and get the word out.
I just have to be there to load the truck(s) during the time.
I see it as a few hours to wait while people bring me "money"
If you want a generic copy just let me know


----------



## kuma

Joem , your tenacity is to be desired , 8) 
Keep up the good work chief!
With kind regards ,
Chris


----------



## skippy

Joe, do you have to remove the seats every time you do that or does your van have seats that fold down to the floor level? I've got a minivan, and my solution is to leave the seats out, but that might not be an option for you with a family and all. 

Anecdotally, I once took 2300 lbs of tie plates to the scrap yard in my minivan, and it never rode quite as high again after that :lol:


----------



## joem

skippy said:


> Joe, do you have to remove the seats every time you do that or does your van have seats that fold down to the floor level? I've got a minivan, and my solution is to leave the seats out, but that might not be an option for you with a family and all.
> 
> Anecdotally, I once took 2300 lbs of tie plates to the scrap yard in my minivan, and it never rode quite as high again after that :lol:



Yeah seats have to come out when I need to get a load, and man are they heavy.
but the good part is that I had a windstar (bigger & more interior space) but a pain on gas.
I bought this KIA amazing enough it's twice the weight (4800 pounds) but uses half the gas.


----------



## jimdoc

Looks like you will need a warehouse.

Jim


----------



## joem

I just signed up a TV repair outlet. I went and talked to him at lunch and will pick up about a van load of tvs, vcrs, dvd palyer, flat screens and a bunch of junk (his words) computer boards after 4 pm this afternoon.

I said it before and I will say it again...
Just walk in and talk to the person in charge.
Tell them you offer a free service to remove scrap electronics.


----------



## MMFJ

joem said:


> Just walk in and talk to the person in charge.
> Tell them you offer a free service to remove scrap electronics.



I've told my son a million times - "If you don't ask, the answer is always NO!" - but, if you DO ask........ (see above - and reference it time and time [and time] again!)

For those just starting out, look at this example and learn at least one thing - keep asking around. It doesn't take long and you can work it in between your other job (for now), at lunchtime, during a break or even on your day(s) off (what else are you going to do - watch a football game or something??? - no blasting, please!  I say this because it is a proven fact that, statistically, we all have 24 hrs in each of our days. The difference in success and failure is how you chose to use them!

Congrats, joem on your continuing success!


----------



## joem

joem said:


> I just signed up a TV repair outlet. I went and talked to him at lunch and will pick up about a van load of tvs, vcrs, dvd palyer, flat screens and a bunch of junk (his words) computer boards after 4 pm this afternoon.
> 
> I said it before and I will say it again...
> Just walk in and talk to the person in charge.
> Tell them you offer a free service to remove scrap electronics.



Here is a picture of part od what he had ready for me to pick up.he has about 2000 square feet of storage and it is packed in well. He is going to do a clean up and give me all the unwanted items. I already used one of the new DVD/VCR combos to replace my own broken one ( I have two he gave me two still packaged in the box an new dvd and blueray players). One agreement with him though, I can not re-sell anything because he is a registered repair and reseller for brand names, But no worries I can always use new electronics myself.


----------



## bklopsy

Joem

You are a very generous guy. Thank you so much for the 5 PDF files. 

If you ever need assistance down in my neck of the woods, don't hesitate!

Thanks 

Brooks


----------



## joem

Here is my first week of sept load of 48 towers (ish) see pic
Just returned from the scrap yard with kids ( showing them cool car shredder) and returned with $103 from trimmed wires.
Update: the last two weeks of August bringing any electronics scrap to my recycler, 3000 pounds, $240.
$370 shredded steel. $87 Other metals, and I am still storing Motherboards, Cards, CPU, Memory, and all gold plated trimmed ends.
Note to Newbies: I do this only a few hours 4 days a week using my minivan ( see above pictures)


----------



## necromancer

where did your site go joem ??

http://www.junkescrap.com/cgi-sys/suspendedpage.cgi


----------



## joem

necromancer said:


> where did your site go joem ??
> 
> http://www.junkescrap.com/cgi-sys/suspendedpage.cgi


back up, server glich


----------



## milkandpie

For those people you do ask and get a "no", a "no" means you have not provided the person right information to say yes.


----------



## joem

milkandpie said:


> For those people you do ask and get a "no", a "no" means you have not provided the person right information to say yes.



You have not hit the what's in it for me nerve.
be it money, free labour, compassion ( for a person or environment) , or savings (a service you offer for free they paid for in the past)


----------



## andrew john

i have read this hole thread lol. I will have to start putting the adds out everywere .
Im not that good at writing thow to be honest. Probably heaps of spelling mistakes in this post :lol: 

Cant get any were if you dont try ae.

thanks all


----------



## joem

hello all
Been quite busy. I am building my e-waste scrap route because winter here does not have a lot of scrap metal readily available at the curb. I just added a laptop repair owner who owns three outlets across the city. Just today he filled half my van. Also just at this 1 location he gave me 10 non working laptops. I can get $10 each for them. I offered him pick up as a free service, absolutely no charge, and he took it because he used to pay for e-waste pick up.
keep at it.


----------



## nickvc

Well done Joem you seem to be having well deserved success. Your tenacity and innovative marketing I'm sure contribute greatly to your success, effort in equals profits out!
For those that complain they can't find e scrap read this thread and learn to think outside of what is the norm.


----------



## joem

Here is a come back and haunt you story with collecting ewaste.
One of my computer store collection points has a customer come in to the store to get his tower fixed. The techs at the store explain why his machine is so slow in todays high speed world. Well he buys a refurbish laptop and agrees to send his old machine to recycle (me). He later comes back into the store complaining he bought a refurbished machine without knowing it and wants his old machine back. Now this store is well known and honest and respected. There is no doubts there. So they explain the old machine is probably shredded by now ( which I can say it is) and so they actually replace the refurbished laptop with a brand new tower and move all his files for free. He then comes back later still wanting his long gone machine, screams about dishonesty and makes a complaint to the BBB. SO what I've learned about all this is; 
I am making a generic release form the store customer signs to agree to have the old machine recycled.
Live and learn. Cover your a**
I will post when complete so anyone can use it.


----------



## Claudie

I suppose those people are everywhere. The "cover your ass" paper is probably a good thing to get from people who drop things off. I would be interested in seeing what you come up with.


----------



## joem

here is a form I created in PDF, Please take a look and advise of any things that should be added.


----------



## Claudie

I am not an attorney but I think I would lose the word "Customer" .

Also I am thinking "household hazardous waste" instead of "house hold hazard waste"

I also think I would change the last initialed paragraph about donating computers, what if we want to sell them?

These are just some thoughts, get everyone else's thoughts too and we can get this refined into a well written legal document. It is looking pretty good so far.


----------



## joem

Claudie said:


> I am not an attorney but I think I would lose the word "Customer" .
> 
> joe: This form is one made for retail outlets, and the reason variuos retail outlets collect ewaste for me is to get more walk in customers they can upsell to. I will create similar forms for each type of collection activity.
> 
> Also I am thinking "household hazardous waste" instead of "house hold hazard waste"
> 
> Joe: yes I like your change of phrase.
> 
> I also think I would change the last initialed paragraph about donating computers, what if we want to sell them?
> 
> Joe: The places I deal with do not resell or reuse dropped off items and I tried to cover the recycler resellling with "sole property of recycler" phrase.
> 
> These are just some thoughts, get everyone else's thoughts too and we can get this refined into a well written legal document. It is looking pretty good so far.



Claudie: I like your thoughts on this.


----------



## joem

here is the signage I am creating for my retail drop zones.
it's 18x24 full colour same image both sides on styrene plastics
It only will cost me about $12 each ( a minimal cost for high returns)
I am ordering 10 for now.
duh I realised I spelled television wrong???


----------



## MMFJ

joem said:


> here is a form I created in PDF, Please take a look and advise of any things that should be added.



Looks pretty wordy - at least for a person that just wants to dump an old computer.....

We just took a load of stuff to a long-time recycler (after working two days on breaking down two pallets of servers) and they have a very simple form that even non-English speaking folks can understand (for the most part, anyway)...

Quoting from memory here - minor tweeks as you like...
'_*I certify that I am the owner or have the authority of the owner to dispose of this property and that this property is free of any and all liens and/or encumbrances.*_'

That, generally, says the same thing as your full page, but only takes a second to read - and, doesn't require paying a lawyer to comprehend!

The bit about 'no liens or encumbrances' actually releases the unit from the "call-back" situation - even seller remorse is an encumbrance....

Note that the place we dropped our stuff off does pay for the scrap (creating a more memorable transaction), and they use the rest of the page to list items clearly, along with the paid amount. 

I would recommend you find a place on your paper to list what is being taken in/released even if it says "Computer", it shows some detail of the transaction. A serial number or other identifying mark goes a long way - as a release in the mind of the 'seller'.

Of course, the guy that loved his slow POJ doesn't care anything about how many documents he or anyone else signed. He's likely much like my mother, who had a couple games she liked to play on her old computer and when she got the new one, they were way too fast or wouldn't play at all. Now, he would never admit that was why he wanted it back :roll: 

In making this document, my "donation" for the day is to just remember K.I.S.S.


----------



## joem

I have not posted here in a while but here is a surprising update.
My local Canadian Tire has agreed to let me leave a stack of business cards in the electronics, home, and car audio sections of the store as long as I do not charge for any pick ups of electronic scrap.
Walmart has given me a phone number to call and request the same, and since CT has agreed wally might be more inclined to accept my free service offer.
Just keep asking.


----------



## kuma

joem said:


> Just keep asking.



Pow! 8)


----------



## darshevo

I don't know what the province / country oriented ecycle options are where you are, but here in Washington Walmart is very involved in the state ecycle program. I would think they would be very happy to have an outlet in your area to help keep escrap out of the waste stream. Keep on em!


----------



## joem

Here is a generic business card holder
if you need one customised just ask


----------



## joem

Here are pictures of the final version of my business card holder. These will go on the counters at cash registers at various retail outlets. I have a number of different business card style depending on which type of business I give cards to.


----------



## joem

Today I picked up a 1/4 van load of laptops and parts. Also I was able to place my business card holder at a local restaurant, 2 at canadian tire, and was able to place one of them at one of four Computer Canada stores ( and they gave me some towers as well.


----------



## Claudie

Well done Joem! :mrgreen:


----------



## Claudie

Did you print the card holders yourself? If so, what kind of stock did you use?


----------



## joem

Claudie said:


> Did you print the card holders yourself? If so, what kind of stock did you use?



Yes I Printed it myself using cornwall coated. Anyone want one customised just email me.
[email protected]


----------



## Claudie

That's a great idea Joem. Thank you for sharing it with us!


----------



## kuma

I like that about you Joem , you don't muck about , 8) 
You set a shining example , keep it up chief! :mrgreen: 
All the very best and kind regards ,
Chris


----------



## joem

kuma said:


> I like that about you Joem , you don't muck about , 8)
> You set a shining example , keep it up chief! :mrgreen:
> All the very best and kind regards ,
> Chris



Just like your signature


----------



## kuma

joem said:


> kuma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like that about you Joem , you don't muck about , 8)
> You set a shining example , keep it up chief! :mrgreen:
> All the very best and kind regards ,
> Chris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like your signature
Click to expand...


Onwards and upwards! 8) :mrgreen: 
All the best and kind regards ,
Chris


----------



## JoeMattie

This is my take on your idea. Critiques?


----------



## TXWolfie

joem said:


> here is the signage I am creating for my retail drop zones.
> it's 18x24 full colour same image both sides on styrene plastics
> It only will cost me about $12 each ( a minimal cost for high returns)
> I am ordering 10 for now.
> duh I realised I spelled television wrong???


I dont mean to be rude or mean but ya missed the spell check on televisions you put televisons you missed the i


----------



## joem

TXWolfie said:


> joem said:
> 
> 
> 
> here is the signage I am creating for my retail drop zones.
> it's 18x24 full colour same image both sides on styrene plastics
> It only will cost me about $12 each ( a minimal cost for high returns)
> I am ordering 10 for now.
> duh I realised I spelled television wrong???
> 
> 
> 
> I dont mean to be rude or mean but ya missed the spell check on televisions you put televisons you missed the i
Click to expand...


Yeah, I did fix that one. I my industry we have a saying " Never Proof check your own work" I have not put my order in yet. Thanks TX


----------



## MMFJ

JoeMattie said:


> This is my take on your idea. Critiques?



Nice idea, though, to me, you sure wasted a lot of good 'real estate' around that picture.

I'd thin out the 'wood' stuff and make the picture bigger, but also make sure to have your contact info in that part of the page as well - after all, it is extremely likely that all your 'tags' will be pulled in a hurry  and then how will others contact you?

I do really like the picture though - not sure if everyone (i.e., 'common man') will get the point - the only way to know is to try it out and see if it works, just like any advertisements. 

There is a ton of truth in the old "Test, Test, TEST" method, that's for sure. 

I recently put out some flyers with just simple text tables, listing what I buy for resale. 

Flyer #1 - states "WANTED - We pay you CASH for your old..." and the table listing things. Similar 'WANTED' at the bottom, with lines reversed.

RESULT: Got taken regularly, though very few calls.

So, I wanted to change the flyer to get more direct to the person to 'Call Now'...

Flyer #2 - states "NEED CASH? CALL NOW!", with similar other wording 

RESULT: Hardly a flyer touched! As I put these at a self-storage place, I felt that would get some results, but it just didn't - really missed the audience there (although the managers really liked it - they have been one of my regulars, selling me their gold, silver and various other bits regularly...)

Flyer #3 - changed back to headlines like #1, but revamped the page a bit to include E-Scrap (I don't like the word E-Waste, but may have to use it as many people seem to know that better)

RESULT: Have seen the flyers go out again, though have only been there for a few days, so no result on calls yet.

What I HAVE seen (and in my opinion GREAT results) is a campaign on craigslist - I've picked up a couple dozen computers and several 'scrappers' that have only brought over a few pieces just to see how I buy, etc. Yes, I pay for the scrap - because they bring it to me, saving me time and gas. There's no real need to have a van or anything except for the run to sell metals, etc., which pays so little that I have found it best to just run a 'FREE' ad on craigslist and that stuff goes away really fast!

Also from this ad campaign (I wrote several ads and refresh them every few days), I have a couple of larger accounts that have called, though nothing substantial from it just yet.

What it all boils down to is - just figure out what you want, how much you want to put into it and start putting something out there - you will get some results and if you need different results, change what you are doing - remember, the definition of idiocy is to keep doing the same thing and expect different results!

Get out there and test your ideas - then report them back here. We are all interested in seeing what is working for others.


----------



## joem

Here is the form I use, and so can others who need it, for keeping track of my ewaste drop offs at my recycler.


----------



## ps2fixer

Great read on this thread. I work as an IT tech (contracted into a large corp), and when we swap a user to a different computer we hold their old computer for 2 weeks before we reimage for the next person. I have been here for about 1 year and 2 months, and have seen the need for missing files and such about 5 times so far. If you have the storage space you could label the computers in some way to identify where the systems came from as a just in case type of thing. 

I am working with a local store (coin dealer) to use his store front as a drop off location for e-scrap with a small cut in for him. Just to side note, he takes in normal scrap as well (anything he can pickup / weigh) and pays aroudn 1/2 scrap yard prices since the nearest yard is 30+ miles away. Might hit up your local coin dealers to see if they would do something similar, or even just use them for an advertising location.

BTW, I LOVE your marketing skills and out of the box thinking.


----------



## MMFJ

I already ran this by joem (through PM) as I wanted to use his e-waste recycle logo (which I kinda helped create 

http://tcoa.com/escrap/flyer.html

[Note that I was using the term 'escrap' even though I nixed it in one of the posts (got to liking it after awhile), but I found in searching the web that was not a known term - it seems "E-Waste" is "it", so I'm going to change over to that once I get everything moving.]

We are planning to print out several of these flyers today and have appointments at several large donation centers to discuss our pricing for the stuff they get brought in. 

Talk about a FLOOD of computers, parts and such! 

Here's how I see it - Why not go directly to 5-10 places that collect and/or already process them (and buy just their 'best' parts) instead of constantly having to find more sources of 5-10 computers???

I know many people prefer to just grab what you can for free (and believe me, I know there is a lot out there), but we also found that by going to the 'source' and paying for it, we can bring in as much if not more profits than having to do all the running around and such. Another advantage is that they already have it on pallets, so there's not the additional time (or two) of handling each piece - though you may have to spend $50 or so to get a truck for a day - to pick up 100 or more computers (you won't hear me crying over that!).

Anyway, it is the way we are working it and so far, it is doing ok. We got one non-profit to give us a load of processors the other day. We paid $768 for 46 pounds, which included 28 Pentium Pro chips!  Our profit for just about two hours work (including the time to go there and pick it up) is around $300 just flipping them over to boardsort - nearly $1000 if we sell them on flea-Bay!

So, let me know what you think of my flyer!
http://tcoa.com/escrap/flyer.html


----------



## joem

Great news in my collections effort, the Charity- The chance 2 Dance foundation -has agreed to let me use their name in order to collect computers in exchange for a small percentage of cash earned, cell phones I collect, and maybe some artwork. This allows me to market my efforts on an emotional level and earn money for kids who can not afford to do after school dance activities.
Oh yes, also I had a smart table donated to our kids to help them with their special needs, and I am in talks with apple to donate an Ipad help my boy with his inability to talk.
SO to all those newbies getting frustrated with getting scrap, just keep at it, keep talking to people, and things will turn out well.


----------



## trashmaster

hi joe;

How is the Disney trip going???

My offer still stands if you need it.



paul


----------



## butcher

joem,
Your business will just grow, with an attitude to help others.

Many think they can stay in business by helping themselves (they will not last long).
Providing a service to others YOU will prosper.

Good job Joe.
:lol:


----------



## joem

Thanks Butcher.
Your words are good advice for all and this forum reflects these words most of all.

Paul: it's your offer that makes you and members of this forum beyond the best of any other forum on the web. It's not just emotional and words of support given here but actual physical and in person (on the internet most times) support that will help everyone on this forum succeed in a way each person wants to succeed. There may be squabbles and discipline handed out but I see it as close nit online community that resembles a family. I just love it here. 
Life hits us in good and not so good ways, for me disney will have to wait, I'll just have to work harder to overcome lifes obstacles and challenges my family will face. Your generous offer is well appreciated but I can not in good conscience take you up on it, I just changed my ebay user name to Get2Disney2012, disney will still be there when we're ready to go.
( rewalston - Rusty, I just remebered my help for you, sorry, life hit me too, I will get it to you)
BTW for those who requested for artwork and I have not got to yet, I am setting up my website to allow any member to download the PDFs directly from my site, no more waiting.


----------



## Oz

Joem,
I firmly believe that we get out of this world what we put into it, we just do not always get it back in kind from where we give.

You are exemplary in giving to this forum.


----------



## joem

Oz said:


> Joem,
> I firmly believe that we get out of this world what we put into it, we just do not always get it back in kind from where we give.
> 
> You are exemplary in giving to this forum.



Ah Oz, I'm thinking back to an earlier time when I first joined
[ Image fades with funky music and flashback wavy lines ]

" This claim peeved me enough to post " - oz

Whoa. ok I'm back now with a little slap in the wrist to remind me to use relevant words. I really meant to say all relevant posts, instead I said all posts. I did not undertsand my mistake until I went back and re-read what I wrote in excitement. From that point on I have learned a great deal more from everyone here and I strove to give back only knowledge I do know about and not that which I only "think" I know about. (I hope)

NOW enough emotion and let's get back to the fun of collecting and recovering, eh?


----------



## Oz

I had forgotten about that, but mean what I say as to the effort you put into helping others.

I have to have a little fun with you though now that you bring it up, it has been a bit longer than 9 days now, have you read all of the posts yet? LOL


----------



## joem

Oz said:


> I had forgotten about that, but mean what I say as to the effort you put into helping others.
> 
> I have to have a little fun with you though now that you bring it up, it has been a bit longer than 9 days now, have you read all of the posts yet? LOL



yes, I have read every single one. er uhm....
Ok no I have not. I fell behind at about october (I think). lol
But you know what? I was working out a deal with my recycler on memory and when I asked a him simple question, " Will you make money on this as well, I don't want you to loose?" after that show of respect that shows I care about him staying in business he became very helpful, let's me dig through his old cell phone bin, gave me some cloth cases, asks me if I need some cash when I come in to drop off, It's just a very nice working relationship. Very much like the forum. I am happy to have found this side of the scrapping industry.


----------



## joem

Update:
The best news of all.
Waking up on christmas morning knowing that my day job pays the bills and scrapping has bought the presents my kids saw under the tree this year. 
This thanks to the members of this forum. Wait before you say it was my efforts. I'll argue that I knew nothing of the value of e-waste when I joined this "family". But with the help and guidance from Noxx, the Moderators , especially the help, and the many new friends and members, this is the best christmas morning yet for my kids (even against life's struggles we all face  ). 
Ok onto less emotional stuff. :lol: I have a number of new ideas planned for the new year that will help those who need it as well so keep reading ( especially those newbies with frustrations).
ps: Happy new year, Eh? ( this ones for Harold, eh?)
Pay it forward ( I know I will).


----------



## HigginsMechanical

MMFJ said:


> joem said:
> 
> 
> 
> here is a form I created in PDF, Please take a look and advise of any things that should be added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting from memory here - minor tweeks as you like...
> 
> '_*I certify that I am the owner or have the authority of the owner to dispose of this property and that this property is free of any and all liens and/or encumbrances.*_'
Click to expand...



Here is typical language used on pawn shop paperwork when they buy something outright:


"*The seller of these items attests that they are not stolen, have no liens or encumbrances against them, and the seller has the authority and the right to sell the items.*"


As I am buying gold jewelry and coins, I am having people sign the receipt and recording their drivers license number.


----------



## MMFJ

HigginsMechanical said:


> "*The seller of these items attests that they are not stolen.....*"



(said in the best Mythbuster's voice...) _Well, now, THERE's your problem _ - you see, we would never have any sort of stolen property ever offered for sale in Las Vegas! :shock:


----------



## butcher

Now we all know the thief would not lie.


----------



## joem

My web site is now 97% complete
Take a look, ( it's in my sig line) there is a special link dedicated to Harold
I will soon make a page for members to down load a wide resource of marketing materials


----------



## nickvc

joem said:


> Oz said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you know what? I was working out a deal with my recycler on memory and when I asked a him simple question, " Will you make money on this as well, I don't want you to loose?" after that show of respect that shows I care about him staying in business he became very helpful, let's me dig through his old cell phone bin, gave me some cloth cases, asks me if I need some cash when I come in to drop off, It's just a very nice working relationship. Very much like the forum. I am happy to have found this side of the scrapping industry.
Click to expand...


It's always nice to be fair to your buyer and as you found it can pay dividends, I even take a lower % on some deals if I feel I haven't left enough meat for the buyer and in return I get recomendations from them for recovery work as they know the material will come to them in the end. It's a win win situation and we are all happy. Who knows what your buyer will find for you, he may even want some refining done, show him a few buttons you never know.


----------



## joem

hello all
here is my online classifieds "boxing week sales" ad
You are free to use it and edit as you please

You have been good boys and girls all year long and Santa brought you some gift cards. So while you replace all those older electronic devices on your boxing week shopping spree. Think about what you can do by giving away those old electronics and computers to help charities.

Junkescrap will recycle your old Desk Top Computers, Laptops and Net books Pads / Readers / Players Portable DVD Players Monitors / TVs 21 inches and Under / Cable / Satellite Boxes Any Computer Insides Printers / Scanners / Others Cell / Office / Home Phones All Peripherals / Externals Radios / Stereos / Portables VCR / CD / DVD / Blue Ray Player - Recorders Digital Cameras Digital and Tape Camcorders MP3 and Other Players All Wires and Connections Voice / Sound Recorders 
And Any Other Electronic Device

These electronic devices will be recycled to help feed the cold and hungry, get underprivileged childern into dance programs, and be reconditioned for other charities world wide. Nothing from you goes to landfill. 100% of all parts of electronics will be recycled, reduced, and re-used.

Email with what you have for pick up and we will do the rest.
We also pick up from commercial and non-profits ( big or small)
Visit our website for more information.


----------



## joem

I would like to set up an un-official network of link exchanges from member's web sites. We can trade links to build google rankings as well as market our e-waste collection service being part of a world wide network.
Send your website link, or email, or even phone along with the city and state you work in to [email protected] and I will create another page on my site.


----------



## HigginsMechanical

butcher said:


> Now we all know the thief would not lie.



I thought everyone was honest? :roll:


----------



## HigginsMechanical

MMFJ said:


> HigginsMechanical said:
> 
> 
> 
> "*The seller of these items attests that they are not stolen.....*"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (said in the best Mythbuster's voice...) _Well, now, THERE's your problem _ - you see, we would never have any sort of stolen property ever offered for sale in Las Vegas! :shock:
Click to expand...



:lol: LOL... Just the same, I do not care to deal in stolen property at all and I am taking measures to protect myself- as everyone should. Not all thieves wear masks or point weapons. It could be something as simple as someone getting a divorce that ignores a court ordered settlement and tries to sell something belonging to the former spouse.... Or a current or former employee arranging for the removal of assets from a company warehouse for personal gain...


----------



## joem

HigginsMechanical said:


> MMFJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HigginsMechanical said:
> 
> 
> 
> "*The seller of these items attests that they are not stolen.....*"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (said in the best Mythbuster's voice...) _Well, now, THERE's your problem _ - you see, we would never have any sort of stolen property ever offered for sale in Las Vegas! :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: LOL... Just the same, I do not care to deal in stolen property at all and I am taking measures to protect myself- as everyone should. Not all thieves wear masks or point weapons. It could be something as simple as someone getting a divorce that ignores a court ordered settlement and tries to sell something belonging to the former spouse.... Or a current or former employee arranging for the removal of assets from a company warehouse for personal gain...
Click to expand...


I solved that problem ( some what) by not paying for goods unless I know and have dealt with the seller before.


----------



## glondor

Now you need to build a province wide network of scrappers to pick up everywhere! If you get any replies from my region give me a shout!!! I am sure Jim would take anything north of Barrie, you keep Ottawa, Joem's ecycle network!


----------



## MMFJ

MMFJ said:


> Anyway, it is the way we are working it and so far, it is doing ok. We got one non-profit to give us a load of processors the other day. We paid $768 for 46 pounds, which included 28 Pentium Pro chips!  Our profit for just about two hours work (including the time to go there and pick it up) is around $300 just flipping them over to boardsort - nearly $1000 if we sell them on flea-Bay!


Wanted to update a bit on this purchase....

_*Total 'take' = 46 pounds for $768*_

in the box was:
- .114375 lb RAM (2 sticks - tossed into the 'pile')
- 4.5 lb Slot Processors (we took the fingers off and sold the rest to boardsort along with some others collected for *$39.60*)
- .15625 lb 386/486 (that goes into my 'retirement plan' bucket... 
- 5.425 lb Pentium Pro ~ sold 2 for *$57.56*, 26 for * $1000* (no, that's not a mistype!....)
- 2.3625 lb Ceramic Pentium/Mac (currently in my 'bucket')
- .42 lb AMD Ceramic (in the bucket)
- .4375 lb AMD Aluminum Top (in the bucket)
- 2.375 lb Black Fiber Chips (sold for *$92.63*)
- 3.68875 lb Green/Brown No Metal (sold for *$77.46*)
- 18.0875 lb Fiber Metal Top (sold in a lot, see below)
- 7.51875 lb No Pin Processor (sold with metal tops for *$449*)

Well, you can add it all up if you want, but the end result is that BUYING PARTS can and DOES PAY. Loads less work, more focused effort and IMHO, MASSIVE results! At least, it was on this load - I'm going in tomorrow to grab my next bucket-o-processors and see how many goodies I get to put into my 'retirement bucket'!


----------



## joem

MMFJ
How did you find out about this sale?
Just to keep it on topic.
and congratulations on your profits


----------



## MMFJ

joem said:


> MMFJ
> How did you find out about this sale?
> Just to keep it on topic.
> and congratulations on your profits


Sorry if it 'strayed' a bit on the topic, I was following up on a part of the post I had done in this thread http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=7735&start=240#p120243 discussing where I found it, why I go that route, etc.

Certainly there are MANY methods to gather parts that work - and there's no better 'teacher' than following a tried/true method:

Your own experience (though many take this on first, it should be much farther down the list!)
Experience of others (LISTEN and FOLLOW the instructions on this thread and others - it WORKS!


----------



## joem

MMFJ said:


> [Certainly there are MANY methods to gather parts that work - and there's no better 'teacher' than following a tried/true method:
> 
> Your own experience (though many take this on first, it should be much farther down the list!)
> Experience of others (LISTEN and FOLLOW the instructions on this thread and others - it WORKS!



No worries. Showing results is great too. But just for the sake of newbies who want to know how to succeed like you did;
How did you first hear about these items and what did you do to get them.


----------



## MMFJ

joem said:


> For the sake of newbies who want to know how to succeed like you did;
> How did you first hear about these items and what did you do to get them.


Oddly, I just had a student ask me just that as well so I'll quote what I told him...


> On the processors - I just went to the 'source' of where they are already getting computers in bulk - the "E-Waste Recyclers" - a quick search on the internet with "Dallas" on there brings back about 3 million leads for you to follow up on to get processors and such that you want..... That's exactly how I got my first lead - except that we had already been donating computers to them and knew them, but we first found them by a quick internet search. (if you add 'donation' to your search, it drops the leads to around 400,000 - slightly better odds of getting through the list this century!
> 
> The folks we deal with get computers and ewaste donated to them, then they sell off the 'nice' stuff on ebay, offer 'low cost' computers to the public ('starter' stuff for the poor kind of thing), and sell wherever they can for other stuff (a lot in bulk, like gaylords of phones, pallets of tvs, etc.) and scrap the rest.
> 
> We bid on what we can (in case you don't know, they HAVE to get rid of it somewhere - after all, there's more coming in everyday!) - sometimes we win, sometimes we can't touch it. But, we do what we can.


As joem gets his 'network' pumping in thousands of computers a week, we may just have to bid on some parts from him as well 

Of course, I still have my webpage and ads on craigslist, etc., but I found that to be slow, at best. In thinking just how to get MORE, FASTER, it occurred to me that there are places that already get tons of this stuff, and we just contacted them and put in our bid. Still more to go on our list, and we are processing through them as we can, keeping in mind our limited resources (nobody has enough money, time and manpower to buy all the deals available - if you believe in something they call 'saturation', re-read that last statement....).

We are also working with another non-profit group to open up a new channel for them as well as ourselves - in early stages so can't talk about it much (so much is likely to change before it is all done...), but it sure looks good on paper so far!


----------



## joem

Now this is what this thread is about.
great job


----------



## joem

From My my online classifieds "boxing week sales" ad I got 3 calls today.
I picked up two ( 1/2 filled my van) and I am arranging a time for the third. 
Use the ad, modify it, donate to the causes and you can legit your charity activities, go after those old electronics as people replace them from xmas.


----------



## joem

Hi all
Here is the link to a download page from my site
http://www.junkescrap.com/GRFreebies.htm
I need your input and ideas for various types of advertising so I can build generic types for your needs.
let me know


----------



## spooks69

So this forum has really got my head spinning. I couldn't sleep last nigh...and that never happens!

I contacted an IT guy at a local school district(His wife babysits my kids) he gave me the name of his boss. I sent an email last night, and BOOM! if I take the crts, I can have EVERYTHING they dispose of! I found a place in Columbus that'll take the CRT's for free, even PAY me for the ones in Black cases. 

They pay for the same items as Board sort, I just haven't broken down the shipping costs to do an apples to apples.

So now I nave about 15 other schools in the county to contact. Apparently they have a recycler come from Toledo and pick the stuff up for free, but only once a year, and the storage rooms get full. So my plan is to set up regular pick ups with all of them. Cherry pick my loads, and sell off the rest! I had an idea to work with a few local charities to work as drop off locations and pay the charities based on the types of items they collect.

I might have accidentally talked myself into starting a freaking e-waste business.....


----------



## joem

And that's the way to do it.
Welcome to the "Family" business.
Just keep talking to people. 8)


----------



## MMFJ

spooks69 said:


> I might have accidentally talked myself into starting a freaking e-waste business.....


If you don't, can I have the number for your contacts? :lol: 

Congrats on your WOW - always love to see (hear about) those!

Now, just take care of your customer and they'll lead you to more than you can ever know....


----------



## spooks69

MMFJ said:


> spooks69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might have accidentally talked myself into starting a freaking e-waste business.....
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't, can I have the number for your contacts? :lol:
> 
> Congrats on your WOW - always love to see (hear about) those!
> 
> Now, just take care of your customer and they'll lead you to more than you can ever know....
Click to expand...


That's the plan. I have contacted some local non profits, to see if they'd like to be Drop Spots. I'm offing a set $$ amount per item they receive as a donation, and if they get me in the door to a commercial account they'll also receive a commission for their charity. I indicated I'd pay them commission on any donation for the life of the account. 

I'm lucky enough to be somewhere there is no other recycle. The closest is 1.5 hours away and apparently they charge to pick up at local businesses and don't come around very often. So by offering free scheduled pickup, and NOT charging for CRT's (I found a place to recycle them for me for free, and they'll pay me for Black Case units) Should be like gangbusters!!!


----------



## spooks69

spooks69 said:


> MMFJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spooks69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might have accidentally talked myself into starting a freaking e-waste business.....
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't, can I have the number for your contacts? :lol:
> 
> Congrats on your WOW - always love to see (hear about) those!
> 
> Now, just take care of your customer and they'll lead you to more than you can ever know....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the plan. I have contacted some local non profits, to see if they'd like to be Drop Spots. I'm offing a set $$ amount per item they receive as a donation, and if they get me in the door to a commercial account they'll also receive a commission for their charity. I indicated I'd pay them commission on any donation for the life of the account.
> 
> I'm lucky enough to be somewhere there is no other recycle. The closest is 1.5 hours away and apparently they charge to pick up at local businesses and don't come around very often. So by offering free scheduled pickup, and NOT charging for CRT's (I found a place to recycle them for me for free, and they'll pay me for Black Case units) Should be like gangbusters!!!
Click to expand...


GREAT Day today!

I used mailchimp.com to send out a mass email to the school and local business tech peeps. I received a call this morning to pick up 4 pallets! and I had the head of the County Schools tech department call. I am picking up some items from her next week, and she is going to push our information out to all of the schools!

I can't wait to start trimming boards.

Buying Drain cleaner for my Suluric cell (For pins and jewelry I've collected), and going to pick up some Muratic and Peroxide for my Ram and cards....VERY excited!


----------



## joem

Another Classified ad

These are one on the most difficult items to recycle out of all computer related items. These contain very toxic chemicals which can explode if handled unsafely. But junkescrap com will pick up any amount of Laptop batteries from your store, work place, or home, and safely work with a recycler in Quebec to return these batteries reusable base metals.

Call and leave a message, send a message here, or visit our web site, junkescrap com, to let us know what e-waste you want recycled and remember your e-waste helps charities and well as our environment.

Use it as you need it


----------



## MMFJ

joem said:


> Another Classified ad
> 
> These are one on the most difficult items to recycle out of all computer related items. These contain very toxic chemicals which can explode if handled unsafely. But junkescrap com will pick up any amount of Laptop batteries from your store, work place, or home, and safely work with a recycler in Quebec to return these batteries reusable base metals.
> 
> Call and leave a message, send a message here, or visit our web site, junkescrap com, to let us know what e-waste you want recycled and remember your e-waste helps charities and well as our environment.
> 
> Use it as you need it


While likely effective as written, I have several comments/suggestions on this ad.

1. Seems something is missing at the first, just not clear what you are targeting until we get into the ad a bit.
If you use a compelling headline like "Got Laptop Batteries? WE RECYCLE!" or something (be careful of copyright infringement on that one!...), it might work. Otherwise, I'd suggest starting out the ad with "Laptop batteries are one of the most difficult...." instead of "These are one on the most difficult" (note also the change "of" for "on"). 

2. Get rid of "But" in the third line (for some reason, using 'but' is a real turn-off to many - at least, that is what my advertising coaches tell me....). 

3. "Call and leave a message" - while perhaps correct, it is another turn-off to the reader. In today's world of machines-not-people, the last thing I really want to come across is "Go ahead and waste your time calling, just know that we aren't really interested in talking with you and that the best you will get from us is some dumb machine....". Why not just say "DO NOT CALL US - WE WON'T ANSWER ANYWAY!"? Just say "Call" and hopefully, sometimes, you are actually there to answer the phone. If not, then the person calling understands that there are machines and if your outgoing message is compelling enough (i.e., using a similar message to your advertising, etc. and NOT a personal message or something!), then they will know what to do (although you should be clear on that as well in that you want name, number and a short message, please do not say "You know what to do!" :shock: 

4. Depending on just where you are using this ad, you should be more clear on the 'send a message here' as many people (even those that frequent the website where you posted it) may not know how to send a message. For instance, when I prefer a website reply, I say something like "use the link at the top of the page to send me a message" (typical for a craigslist ad, etc.) - whatever is appropriate for that particular site. While it may get more responses, it seems confusing/long-winded as well, so I have just gone to 'Call me' for the most part - and, I answer the phone 99.9% of the time.....

5. "to let us know what e-waste you want recycled and remember your e-waste helps charities and well as our environment"
While clear, it is a quite passive. Perhaps end the previous sentence and have something more like "Let us design an e-waste program specifically tuned/geared to your needs." (this works for both the single-time person, which makes for slow gathering, as well as corporate folks with loads of stuff, which you should be targeting anyway) 

Then, end up with a strong 'we care' message like "Recycling with junkescrap.com helps charities as well as our environment." - I'm not a fan of "remember", ever since my coaches told me that it makes it sound like you think I'm dumb and need reminding of something (fine in written language stuff, but steer away from it in ads and such). 

Saying things like "remember" is much like one of my coaches told me about asking "What is your home phone number?" - while a common, useful question, there are many people today that don't have a home number, just a cell phone (estimates are that soon, the 'home phone' will be extinct in America!) and asking this may embarrass the person in some way in that they simply don't know how to answer the question and/or would feel like they are inferior because they "don't have" or something. It is best to just ask "Do you have another contact number?", which covers any type of phone (at least, any currently known to man.... 

BTW, going back on topic a bit.... - a good ad WILL guide and remind the reader of exactly what to do, step by step, while taking care to never implying the reader is stupid or embarrass them in any way. It both serves to instruct as well as guide them into action, which is what both of you really need and want anyway!

So, there's my $.02 worth - hope you can use some of it!


----------



## joem

I just got back from the scrap yard with a good lead. I asked them what they do with the pcbs they get. Since they do accept them but do not pay and they shred them in a separate shedder because of the mix of metals. TIhe clerk gave me the contact name to see if I can buy the boards from them. I 'll set up a meeting this week.


----------



## cleanbucket1

Looks great and HEY, WHATEVER WORKS. Its getting harder to get a hold of escrap these days... 

Prob. cause of all us SOB's.... LOL


----------



## joem

We'll I have not updated this thread in a while so here are a few things I am working on.
My local Futureshop has allowed me to collect any e-waste they are not using. The scrap yard sells it's e-waste but there may be room for me, we'll see, and the big news...
I have a quality lead on a single car garage on a busy main street in our area that is zoned commercial. It's part of a drycleaner building that the owner has trouble renting out. But may just be perfect for e-waste drop off event weekends and give me room to dissmantle towers for bigger profits. I have a friend who wants to work for me for a percentage of the weight.


----------



## Claudie

I hope that works out for you and all goes well Joe. :lol:


----------



## joem

Update
My daughter's dance school has agreed to host a collection event this spring to raise money for the chance to dance foundation and I am in talks with a freecycle organiser to be thier ewaste collection at the event this June. Also come this Tuesday I am meeting with local computer store owner, who I met by chance on ebay, to buy his motherboards. I have been watching his auctions and can pay more than he gets on ebay because I don't need to pay for shipping.
edit:spelling


----------



## Claudie

Way to go Joe! Keep it coming in! :mrgreen:


----------



## MMFJ

Well, with all the Joe's getting, we just couldn't be totally outdone.....

I've been running an ad on craigslist for several weeks and getting some pieces here/there (we've had a few dozen computers come in with various e-waste stuff - the only 'big' thing was several pounds of ram came in a few weeks ago), but nothing really worth reporting - until now.....

On Thursday, I put up a new craigslist ad. Not much different than before, in fact, I'm not sure exactly what made it work so well, but I can tell you that I made sure to put in lots and lots of ACTION statements ("Call Steve right now to sell your e-waste for TOP DOLLAR" and such, over and over in the ad - nearly every other line....).

Thursday night, I got a call from a guy that told me he had 25 computers 'left' (he had taken two truckloads to Goodwill before he saw my ad....  and some various odds-n-ends that he wanted to "get something out of". I told him our e-waste price and he said to come on over Saturday... (btw, we only go to pick up if the load is substantial - over $100 payout. this was 'borderline', but seemed worth the risk, and since we hadn't much else going on anyway...). 

On Friday, we had a guy bring over 70 motherboards, along with some other bits-n-pieces. It filled a complete 'dish pack' box that we got ready to ship out to boardsort, but decided to wait until after we saw what the weekend appointment might bring.

We got to the guy's house with '25' computers and we were welcomed to an open garage door with some signs of computers, but I wasn't sure there was all that much there. He showed us around in the garage and then said "follow me"..... out to his 4000 sq. ft. 'workshop' in his backyard!

For TWO HOURS we searched through there - much like American Pickers, opening drawers, looking in boxes and of course, hauling out computer after computer and boxload after boxload of cards, cables and parts that he had stacked up (yes, with several boxes of keyboards and mice....). TWO LOADS later, here's what we came out with....




While we were loading, we got another call from a guy that wanted us to come out today - said he has several servers and over 400 motherboards! Seems this new ad is really pulling in the right kinds of folks! 8) 

Unfortunately, the guy never called this morning and didn't answer when I called him (so does he really have 400 motherboards?) so I spent the whole day today scrapping out much of the 2000 lbs of e-waste we got from the one location. My helper found several Apples and a few 'interesting' looking pieces in this lot and when he checked online pricing, we decided to offer them on fleabay instead (a couple items from Black Box look to be worth several hundred dollars - ALWAYS check before scrapping!)! 

Tomorrow, I'll get pictures and tally on the 'bits' (we had one box of just hard drives that took all two guys could do to put in the truck).

Unfortunately, we've found NO Pentium Pros in the computers, but, the box sitting on top of the 'stack' had TEN of them, so we aren't too upset!  Most all the computers had ceramics (one gold-cap/bottom Pentium), a few with slot processors and several black MMXs. Plus, we have several pounds of wire and quite a few PCI cards, with most of them being "old style", from the AT machines.

So, it looks to be a good haul.

Oh, to be clear, we PAID for this load (and all the stuff we are getting lately). We have had only dribbles from our "Recycle Your Old Computers" ads and/or those pulling at heartstrings to keep e-waste out of the landfill, etc. 

The only ad that has worked at all in our area has been for paid e-waste, and this latest one really hit some nerves out there as we have had three big loads in just as many days (after we got the second van full to our shop yesterday, we paid out another $72 for a load that had over 20 pounds of cell phones in it!) Just like anything it is a numbers game, with having to take a LOT of calls from folks needing cash that say "I've got an old computer that I want to sell - I think it still works - when will you come over here and buy it (with the implied 'and make me rich'.....)?" and then when we tell them 1. our e-waste per pound price and 2. that we don't pick up unless the load is >$100, we often have to go through a reality-check with them on why we price it that way, what e-waste really is, etc........ - hey, take the bad with the good.....

We won't have the total on these last three loads until next week, but we feel pretty good about hitting over $2000 and maybe $2500 if the fleabay stuff pays off and once we count up all the fingers and processors. Not bad for three days of e-waste buying and scrapping (with an outlay of ~$600). Having loads like that is worth paying for and even having to hit the ATM TWICE in one day!

And, all because of a small change in the ad! So, if your ad is not working and getting results you want, change it a bit! Try some ACTION words and phrases in there. In fact, DO IT NOW!!!! :lol:


----------



## joem

I am humbled :mrgreen: 
So, can we see the ad that pulls?


----------



## MMFJ

joem said:


> So, can we see the ad that pulls?


Sure. You can search the web and find me just like everyone else does.....  (actually, I would like to know just what they are searching for when they find my ads - craigslist doesn't have any way to track it)

Oh, if you can't find it yourself, you can just look here 
==> http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/wan/2863299232.html

For the true advertising aficionado (yeah, that's you, Joe..), you might want to compare it to 
http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/wan/2859680066.html, which was pulling a bit, just not the big loads.
They are basically the same, but the good one is just a bit more 'lively' and certainly filled with ACTION.

Of course, it could just be the right timing, but I'd much rather take the credit for my marketing :!:


----------



## kuma

Hello all , how are tricks today?
I hope all is well!
MMFJ , that's a heck of a load there chief!  
I was chuffed to have come across a couple more gold top 486's for my collection the other day , but to come across ten Pentium Pro's all boxed up and ready to go on top of everything else ? nice work! 8) 
All the best for now , and kind regards ,
Chris :mrgreen:


----------



## jack_burton

A man with money in Las Vegas will always rule over all the degenerate gamblers. Aside from a couple years living in Utah, I was born and raised in Vegas. In fact, I lived a few places not far from you, my Mom lives at Gowan and Buffalo. Small world. 

Nice haul MMFJ!


----------



## joem

Update
I've made friends with my local Nerds on Site guy and gave him business cards and today received 3 pick up calls from his referrals as well as 4 towers he gave me. As a side note my asking for scrap also got me 2 website builds.


----------



## joem

My Tuesday meeting went great. I just signed up with a high volume computer repair outlet to buy thier MB, slot cards, HD, and low end ewaste. They were easy to work with and all they wanted is some profit. I offered them $2 a pound on MB and slot cards and they accepted. I can easily make $3 plus a pound on that. A dollar a pound may not seem like a lot of profit but these guys are high volume. They are also an ewaste drop zone so they recieive about an imperial ton of materials every two weeks, I'm working out a price.

edit for clarity


----------



## Claudie

Congratulations Joe. Sounds like you're going big time!


----------



## MMFJ

jack_burton said:


> A man with money in Las Vegas will always rule over all the degenerate gamblers.



I'll be on the lookout for those degenerate gamblers - so far, all we seem to get is the homeless, drug addicts and prostitutes..... :shock:


----------



## MMFJ

Well, it seems like Joe has 'outclassed' us again (I love a friendly 'competition' - certainly when there is nothing but PROFIT for all those involved!) - congrats, Joe on your contracted inflow - just keeps proving over and over that there are still loads of this stuff out there to be gathered!

On a bit of a follow-up to my 'score' the other day, I have a somewhat final count;
- 32.6 lbs 'large socket' motherboards
- 20 lbs gold-fingered cards
- 12 lbs gold pin connectors
- 13.3 lbs single-insulated copper
- 35.8 lbs multi-insulated copper

and 6.5 lbs of processors (not sorted just yet, but all 'black fiber or better' - other than 3 slot processors)



We also have a BUNCH of 3.5" drives (a bit of gold pins, some with green board, mostly just scrap metal) and CD/DVD drives to dismantle. 
View attachment 3


as well as all the hard drives...



And, we have yet to get to the KEYBOARDS (I've been following a link about processing them - hope to get some more input on that since we have a really great shredder).


----------



## MMFJ

OK, again trying to stay on the topic of how ADVERTISING WORKS, not only have we been busy with dismantling the weekend's take, we have had several more calls and one that panned out quite nicely last night;





These came from a guy that has recently inherited his parent's home and needs to clear the house of nearly 50 years of 'storing' from his mother, who raised Dobermans and his father, who was an early-days road warrior tech. He told me there are a LOT more boards like these in the garage, but he would have to get to them first....... (can you just taste the anticipation of 'old tech' and 'years of stuff piled on top'???? I can!)

You can bet that I offered to help him clear out that "everything Doberman" collection as well, but certainly with an eye for more '70s circuit boards!


----------



## ps2fixer

Glad to see so much success in this thred!

I had my first "big" hit, while not anywhere near as large as the others here, it had a hidden pentium pro chip .

2 large printers (parts have value!)
6 computers (one had the pentium pro rest mainly slot)
3 high end workstations each one was heavy!

Much better than 1-2 computers per week (low population here) .

All the best luck to everyone!


----------



## MMFJ

Congrats ps2fixer! Keep putting the word out about your service and more will come (hopefully many more Pro chips!)

Thanks for sharing your success!


----------



## joem

ps2fixer said:


> Glad to see so much success in this thred!
> 
> I had my first "big" hit, while not anywhere near as large as the others here, it had a hidden pentium pro chip .
> 
> 2 large printers (parts have value!)
> 6 computers (one had the pentium pro rest mainly slot)
> 3 high end workstations each one was heavy!
> 
> Much better than 1-2 computers per week (low population here) .
> 
> All the best luck to everyone!



Just keep talking to people telling them you collect old unwanted computers and they will know someone who has some. It will grow from there. Good job by the way. Also keep in mind the way you advertise and get the word out will change and evolve as you succeed, just as this thread has.


----------



## joem

Here's an update
It getting harder and harder to find the time to update this thread with photos because I have been so busy.
But here is a 1/2 van load of motherboards, slot cards, and dead complete hard drives plus I added boards from the towers in the second photo for a total profits of $698 on Monday. I have again about two thirds of that size going in tomorrow. ALso that does not include the scrapyard money from empty towers, wires, aluminum, copper/aluminum, and copper bearing.
Also I am looking at a place to host weekend drop off events and storage( see photo) he wants $400 an month.


----------



## Claudie

$400 a month is $4800 a year. I would think you could build the same size building for that money and you would own the building. :| 
Looks like you're doing great with the scrapping, keep up the good work!


----------



## joem

Claudie said:


> $400 a month is $4800 a year. I would think you could build the same size building for that money and you would own the building. :|
> Looks like you're doing great with the scrapping, keep up the good work!


I can't build, I don't have the space.


----------



## nickvc

Joe in the scheme of things and the way your business is going $100 a week isn't out of the way but it's worth haggling or even better seem indifferent to the whole idea as you said he can't rent it out.
Congratulations are also due to you and in my opinion you deserve your luck as you sure have worked hard to get it and by posting this thread given others a way to try to expand their business.


----------



## joem

Today was a great day drove an hour for 52 mixed boards, 700 kilograms of printers, scanners and such, about 15 towers, and 6 old scuzzi servers ( my lord are thay heavy) for $20. Then I met a laptop repair guy at the recycle depot and he came to my house tonight and bought about 30 broken laptops for $320 and gave me about 50 pounds of laptop batteries. He said he will buy laptops regular from me and also buy 70's and 80's stereo equipment as well. Yes a great day.
Like I said before, just talk to people and things will happen.


----------



## AztekShine

joem said:


> Like I said before, just talk to people and things will happen.



No truer words have ever been said!


----------



## Claudie

Well done Joe! Keep up the good work!


----------



## joem

joem said:


> Today was a great day drove an hour for 52 mixed boards, 700 kilograms of printers, scanners and such, about 15 towers, and 6 old scuzzi servers ( my lord are thay heavy) for $20. Then I met a laptop repair guy at the recycle depot and he came to my house tonight and bought about 30 broken laptops for $320 and gave me about 50 pounds of laptop batteries. He said he will buy laptops regular from me and also buy 70's and 80's stereo equipment as well. Yes a great day.
> Like I said before, just talk to people and things will happen.



And today he came by and gave me another $75 for more batteries and two dead screen flat screen tvs. I love it when people just want to hand you money.


----------



## trashmaster

Hi. joe congrats ..

Sounds like things are turning your way ,,, and you will get the
kids to disney this year,;;;;

I really need the pdf buissness card you made ... some reason i could not find it ;;; 

Thank you and My offer still stands to get the kide there.


----------



## joem

trashmaster said:


> Hi. joe congrats ..
> 
> Sounds like things are turning your way ,,, and you will get the
> kids to disney this year,;;;;
> 
> I really need the pdf buissness card you made ... some reason i could not find it ;;;
> 
> Thank you and My offer still stands to get the kide there.



which card do you need again, I can't remember.


----------



## MMFJ

I, too, have been BUSY with stuff pouring in (yes, folks, a bit of advertising does work.... 

I'll post more later, but I, like joem have had soooo much stuff come in, we've had to expand our area as well.

However, I must agree with Claudie that the price for that (while nice) shop, is a bit much.

We have been working out of self-storage units for years - both in California and Nevada and they work just great. Be sure to find one that is more mom-n-pop as most of the national chains frown on someone being around all day, every day, but they are out there.

Where we are right now, we have now TWO 12' w x 30' d x 18' h spaces and have built mezanines in them to have a second floor - gaining a LOT of extra space! And, at $250/m with electricity included, the price is hard to beat anywhere!

Of course, we don't have that SNOW to deal with! (WOW - it made me cold just looking at that stuff - I almost considered putting on long pants! [we've been in shorts around here for about two weeks now....])

More later, with some pics and such........ Oh, I will tell you that recently we brought in a couple FLIGHT RECORDERS from the '50s (reel to reel, about 100 lbs apiece....) and today I got a call on that craigslist ad (still running every day...) from a guy that has a bunch of helicopter radios and electronics that he wants to "clear out to make room for two new helicopters coming in" - makes me wonder just how much JUNK this guy has! But, he did tell me to bring a 24' truck as they plan to clear the room! (oh, and we also got a call from another guy to pick up 100 computers sometime this weekend.........)

Gonna be a busy weekend, but a great month!

Keep it up folks, it WILL come!


----------



## joem

Alright! My first official Recycle event has been book at my daughter's dance school. A third of the money raised will go to the Chance 2 dance foundation. The event will take place May 19th from 9 am to 4 pm. Here is a picture of the parking lot, I plan to have a place for each type of e-waste as we move them into a rental truck.


----------



## Claudie

That should go over very well. Especially at a school. You may need to make several trips to keep up with what comes in!


----------



## Rafael Moran

joem said:


> Today was a great day drove an hour for 52 mixed boards, 700 kilograms of printers, scanners and such, about 15 towers, and 6 old scuzzi servers ( my lord are thay heavy) for $20. Then I met a laptop repair guy at the recycle depot and he came to my house tonight and bought about 30 broken laptops for $320 and gave me about 50 pounds of laptop batteries. He said he will buy laptops regular from me and also buy 70's and 80's stereo equipment as well. Yes a great day.
> Like I said before, just talk to people and things will happen.


what do you do with the labtop batteries


----------



## joem

Rafael Moran said:


> joem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today was a great day drove an hour for 52 mixed boards, 700 kilograms of printers, scanners and such, about 15 towers, and 6 old scuzzi servers ( my lord are thay heavy) for $20. Then I met a laptop repair guy at the recycle depot and he came to my house tonight and bought about 30 broken laptops for $320 and gave me about 50 pounds of laptop batteries. He said he will buy laptops regular from me and also buy 70's and 80's stereo equipment as well. Yes a great day.
> Like I said before, just talk to people and things will happen.
> 
> 
> 
> what do you do with the labtop batteries
Click to expand...


I was saving them to drive to Montreal to sell to a recycler but I now have this buyer (above) who repairs laptops to sell at fleamarkets and he comes by my house ( or when I get more) once a week and buys the types he needs from me at the same price.


----------



## Geo

i picked up my first Craigslist haul tonight with another load to pick up tomorrow. tonight's haul was 41 complete towers with all components including CPU's and memory and PCI cards. all the HD's were removed but i will get them tomorrow, as he had to drill holes through them.tomorrow will be 30-40 more towers and two bins of accessories and another large bin of MB's (i counted 24 before i stopped) and loose PCI cards. this is all old stuff and from the ones i looked at when i got home in the dark, over half will have ceramic CPU's. ill post pictures tomorrow when i get it all in. in all i will pay near or at $150.00 for all of it.


----------



## joem

Awesome - I would have jumped at that deal


----------



## Geo

heres some of the goodies from the load i got from craigslist. total cost $140.00.



theres still 10 units to be torn down. there was a 55 gallon drum of mother boards and a 30 gallon drum of PCI cards and a huge pile of CD and disk drives and power supplies.


----------



## Claudie

Nice! :mrgreen:


----------



## Palladium

Happy B'day Claudie.


----------



## Harold_V

From me as well.

Harold


----------



## joem

I received a pm from a member asking how I do what I do, so I sent him back this response. I then realised that it would benefit many newbie members.
I have worked out a system ( with the ability to grow in the future) that lets me profit on anything I pick up or is given to me.
The 1st thing is to find an outlet for anything I get. What I mean by this is whether I get it for free or pay for it I must be able to get money for it and I figure this out before I accept any type of ewaste. With the exception of small items ( memory and CPUs) all items must leave my gargage in a week. I only rip down towers and desktops, all the rest goes to others for quick profits. (The higher paying place gets the items)
Here is a breakdown of where my scrap goes, each outlet pays me
( based on a tower for example);
Steel cases (with plastic still attached), CD roms, Floppy drives, Power supplies (no wires) - Scrap yard
All wires ( trimmed connectors off) - Scrap Yard
Trimmed ends ( sold as coppper bearing) - scrap yard
ALuminun, stainless, or Aluminun / copper mix - Scrap Yard
Ram - saved and sold to recycler when price is high
Lower end CPUs sorted - saved and sold to recycler when price is high
Gold top/bottom and ceramic CPUs - Send to Glondar for gold recovery
PCI cards and motherboards - saved and sold to recycler when price is high
Batteries - saved and sold to another recycler, or my private buyer.
Visible gold plated bits - Trimmed and Send to Glondar for gold recovery
Gold fingers ( if on an odd card here and there) - Trimmed and saved for A/P - just for my fun
Also
Low end ewaste - Printers, scanners, monitors, flat screens, TVs tube or anything electronic that can be plugged in - Sold to recycler 
Laptops - first offered to a laptop repair guy and when he is done visible small valuables removed ( plated items, battery, cpu, memory, modems, hd) and then sold to recycler.
Stereo equipment ( 70' 80' 90's) sold to a flea market reseller guy. And what he does not want sold to recycler.
LCD / plasma tvs - sold to a TV repair guy. And what he does not want sold to recycler.
All this extra money goes to reduce my bills, special events when needed, or just for fun.
Marketing your service.
Yes you must truely believe you are offering a service to people. They want this stuff gone and you magically make it go away for them. Talk to everyone about what you do. Make connections with charities and when people see you helping other people they see this a way of helping too.
So essentially here is my system.
1 Find a way to get paid ( or profit) for what you have. Do not take it if you can not move it out of your house quickly.
- Make those calls and ask. If you never ask the answer is always NO.
2. Buy only what you are sure you can profit from quickly.
- I have built a good reputation with my recycler that when I need cash to buy a load they spot me up front, so no out of pocket.
3 Learn to refuse items, you are not a scrap yard.
- That big wood flat screen TV an hour away is more work than is necessary. 
4 Have a way people can bring items to you or you can pick up and still profit. 
- ask before picking up if neighbours also have items so you can make one bigger trip.
5 Network, free advertise, and talk about what you do.
- Talk, talk, talk, and then when you are done talk about it again.
6 Associate with non profits, help them and in turn it will be repaid many times over.
- They will give your more items and appreciate any cash you give them. The cash they get can usually have them buy 3 times the value of the needs ie: foodbanks. People also will give you more if they know they are helping as well. ( with little effort their part)
7 VERY IMPORTANT - Only take 1/3 of your profits for yourself. The rest must go back into your business. 
- You will need it for costs and as well as be ready to buy that huge load that will come your way. It will grow and then allow you to grow.
Feel free to add your comments and ideas to my little system


----------



## MMFJ

Joe,

As nobody else has commented on the FANTASTIC job you did in your breakdown description, I wanted to express it myself.

Many a serious business can benefit from this list - I know that I saw some interesting differences and am looking for ways to match your results in some areas (in particular, finding a recycler that will take all my printers and 'low-end' ewaste stuff. I have found that some simply grind it all up, but we don't have the facilities for that and are currently just palatalizing them (while we have the space - a few more weeks and we'll have to get an answer or break them all down ourselves). I spoke with a lady the other day that is interested in scrapping all the computer bits, so we'll see how that goes.

At any rate, I have printed off your 'how to get rid of e-waste' list and will refer to it as I get a bit further into all this.


----------



## joem

well not really oops emoticom but humble, it's just my way of dealing with what I come accross. I have been asked if I still recover gold and the answer is yes. I have two mason jars ( plastic lids) of A/p on the go because LaserSteves method ( see his website for how to vids if you have not done so already) is so darn easy and fun to do.


----------



## joem

I was reading some old posts and came across keyboard tossing and thought this would be a great charity fundraiser event.
I also thought of Ewaste Olympics;
Mouse in empty monitor screen - ie bean bag toss
Cell phone in toilet toss
stuffy Virus relays
stacking competions
Hardware art competition
Variuos food venders - for fundraising, charities etc.
Vendors
sponsers
Robot dance competion
kids play zone
Wire trimming speed trails 
Tower teardown - speed trails
as well as an ewaste collection event.
Swap meet
Any more ideas outhere?


----------



## goldsilverpro

Good website, Joem!

I want to congratulate you on your Mar 27 post on this thread. You really summed it up well how a person can actually earn a living in this business. I like it that you are farming out your refining.


----------



## joem

Hi All
I planning and setting up for my May 26th event.
Here is my flyer.
I can customise it for your event if you need one.


----------



## devo

Joem you have got an amazing talent for doing up graphics stuff. I've been wanting to do up some for myself to mail out around here, I think I'll be chatting with you about it soon.

Great Job!


----------



## FrugalRefiner

joem,

Love your idea but be careful with the wording. With no other qualifiers, the poster implies that (All) proceeds go to the charity. Don't want anyone getting the wrong impression and giving you grief if that's not the case.

Dave


----------



## joem

FrugalRefiner said:


> joem,
> 
> Love your idea but be careful with the wording. With no other qualifiers, the poster implies that (All) proceeds go to the charity. Don't want anyone getting the wrong impression and giving you grief if that's not the case.
> 
> Dave



I'm not too worried, most of the people bringing stuff are the parents of the 300 students at the school. I don't expect a large amount of people driving to the location. There are about 5 events like this every week here in the city and they all just say ewaste for charity - people around here are used to it and get the picture.


----------



## FrugalRefiner

I understand completely!

I spent *way* to much time working with lawyers in the medical billing business.  

Dave


----------



## MMFJ

FrugalRefiner said:


> be careful with the wording. With no other qualifiers, the poster implies that (All) proceeds go to the charity.


The quick-n-easy way around this is simply to be appointed (and accepted) as a collection center (or whatever the charity calls it) where you can hand out receipts directly yourself.

As a matter of course, the charity does not want JUNK, they want CA$H, and therefore, must sell it off to the highest (or contracted...) bidder (which happens to be you). Any/all MANAGEMENT fees associated with this process are deducted prior to giving the remainder directly to the charity coffers (with, of course, a receipt showing all fees associated, etc.) Most people understand this if they think about it for a second, though it is always good to cover the tracks!

Making statements such as "All proceeds go to charity" are correct and 'legal' (I would never state such a thing as I'm no judge or anything, but have never been shown otherwise - I taught creative asset protection for over five years, with a group of attorneys and CPAs that know their business....)

This is exactly how I'm setting up my shop - working with a church as well as another large organization (because not everyone likes to donate to churches!) to take donations where folks want "more" for their JUNK than I can pay. It will give them the option of writing it off and depending on their tax bracket, they can actually 'make' more than they will by selling it to pretty much anyone - one of those 'facts of the rich' that few know about.....


----------



## joem

I thought about it and changed it to " In Support of" and I put it in script on the top corner in an angle.
Also MMFJ make a value price list for receipts. My friend constantly get stuff donated and he runs a charity and the people think the items are worth hundreds and even thousands of dollars as scrap. But if you tell them in writing, what can they say but no thanks. Think like scrap yards that have a metals price list, you can't really argue with them.


----------



## schomisch

Joe you have been very helpful and beneficial to my business =)) Thanks so much for the great new flyer designs. Very talented!

~Chris!~


----------



## ΩPhoenix

That's a really Awesome Flyer!


----------



## joem

Just a little update
I went into a western union outlet, who happens to do computer repair. So of course I asked about his ewaste and he said he sells to a buyer who send him a shipping label from Toronto. I told him what I do and how I help others, and can help his business too. He agreed to sell to me instead because he likes what I do and he likes a local guy ( me ) better.
I said it before and I'll say it again;
believe in what you do and talk to others about it.


----------



## joem

Being very busy on a few special projects I have not updated this topic but here is a little bonus I found out. 
A recycle company bought out another scrap metal recycle company here. SO as I do, I walked into the office to talk with them. It turns out they buy from my current ewaste buyer and have offered me a better price than I currently get for all parts within a tower. They are real nice but so is my current buyer, I'm kind of conflicted but It's a nice conflicted feeling.


----------



## rewalston

Good Job Joe. Wish I were so lucky. I'm stuck between a rock and a hard place.


----------



## MMFJ

joem said:


> Being very busy on a few special projects I have not updated this topic but here is a little bonus I found out.
> A recycle company bought out another scrap metal recycle company here. SO as I do, I walked into the office to talk with them. It turns out they buy from my current ewaste buyer and have offered me a better price than I currently get for all parts within a tower. They are real nice but so is my current buyer, I'm kind of conflicted but It's a nice conflicted feeling.


Just as true as the fact that we change our friends as we grow (or are destined to stay in the same place....), it is true that we must, on occasion, change our business relationships. It is common sense and good business practice.

You should go for the best price/deal you can get. You didn't go hunting for the source, it just came in your normal course of business.

I had a similar experience just today about my worker, whom I really like a lot personally, as well as the fact that we met because he was selling me a lot of equipment his father had and also collectibles his mother had (both passed away in the last few years and he has made money from selling the belongings...). He has been 'iffy' at showing up to work, telling me that he'd be there and then not showing all day and then showing up for only an hour or two (enough to make some cigarette money....) etc. 

A few days ago, he introduced me to a friend of his that has just been kicked out of his house and was moving into a storage room just across from me. The guy brought me a load of computer stuff, etc. and then saw my scrap pile and asked about it. I told him he could take the CD carcasses and then asked him if he would like to work a deal where he'd scrap out the hard drives (about 150 sitting on the shelf, still...... even after telling my worker I wanted him to tear them down three days ago.....) and bring me the cards and magnets, keeping the rest for his work (scrap aluminum and some stainless plus some steel, etc.). He liked the idea and I think it will work out great for me as well because my worker is S L O W at best in tearing them down and it would cost me just about what I make from the boards and scrap to pay him for the time. This way, I get the parts I "want" and he is happy as well.

We also worked out a similar deal on the CD/DVD drives (only a few dozen right now as my worker did do them the other day) and I am very happy with the arrangement - I don't have to worry about the time it takes him and I get the 'goodies' I want - a serious win-win.

Except for my worker..... but, if he is not giving me the best deal, I *have to move on* to where I can get it, just like you do!


----------



## nickvc

The hardest part in been the boss is taking those decisions that we don't want to take and shedding staff is perhaps the hardest but one that has to be done for the business to survive and prosper. I think that all owners of small businesses find sacking staff hard as they become colleagues and you get to know their life and circumstances but the truth is they will take advantage if allowed and can come to resent the fact that you seem to have all that money while they work to survive, little do they know the stress and worries that go with been the owner, if times are tough you get paid last if at all for the business to survive... Bite the bullet and warn the guy he's on a short notice if he doesn't shape up, I'm sure there's plenty of people who would love a job at present.


----------



## joem

I now have a buyer who will pay a mere 20 cents less for any green board that contains chips. He also sends me daily price lists and for example his price for MB is $3.24 and "chip boards" is $3.02 a pound. I used to only get 24 cent an pound for them, It well worth saving them now. :lol:


----------



## joem

Well, A little update.
I just signed on another Canada Comp store ( that's two of three here) and a private computer guy and now I pay another store $5 a tower but they must be complete which has doubled the amount of towers I get from this store. I am also sending another load to Glondar to get me some shiny yellow stuff.


----------



## rewalston

Fantastic job Joe. I'm still working at it  btw I think I'm up to two pounds now :lol:


----------



## schomisch

Wow Congrats Joem keep up the great work!! =))

~Chris!~


----------



## joem

I have been asked to collect at a freecycle event here in ottawa on saturday. Last year they had a 5 ton and trailer filled with items. I'll post pictures. Now off to find a truck big enough.


----------



## joem

This is my wife's brain child. It's an added team up between my e-waste collecting and her winter time feed the cold and hungry project she does.
1000 computers for 1000 meals. Here is the web site.
http://www.1000meals.ca
If you would like a generic copy of the site to do the same in your city just let me know and I will zip it up for you as long as you actually feed people with the computers you get.


----------



## glorycloud

Nice thought Joe. I like it!


----------



## lazersteve

Wow Joem,

Tell your wife she hit a home run with this idea. I'm going to see if my wife and daughter want to do this same thing in our area.

Steve


----------



## joem

joem said:


> I have been asked to collect at a freecycle event here in ottawa on saturday. Last year they had a 5 ton and trailer filled with items. I'll post pictures. Now off to find a truck big enough.



My e-waste recycler has agreed to place and pick up a roll off bin at the location for me. They will sort and weigh the items and then pay me on weight. MY printer is making me some signs and Business cards to match my web site. LOOKING GOOD. :lol:


----------



## joem

After waiting 4 hours so I can direct the guy where to put the e-waste bin it arrives and ready for my e-waste event. There was a close call. As I was crossing the street a car came speeding around the corner and clipped my shirt with his passenger side mirror. I did a jump back with my arms out or else I would have some serious leg damage. He kept going, never stopped to see if I was ok. :evil:


----------



## joem

Well the free cycle event ( people bring what they want and take what they want freely) went slow but I still was able to fill 1/3 bin, gave out a number of business cards, brought home about 50 pounds of copper wire and a few choice electronics ( most e-waste is required by law to stay in the bin), and was asked to return in the spring for the really big event. YES, I just bumped off a very large e-waste company all because I was kind and helped people carry heavier items ( such as dressors) to their cars when I was not busy. The big recycler did not help out last year.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks

Nice event, it's heartening to see people out there, acting as humans and making things happen.

Congratulations! 

Scott


----------



## joem

I just realised this thread started over two years ago and the main theme is just as relevent and it was then; Just keep going at it, keep learning, read and apply what you have learned from here in your own way with the skill set you already possess, if you can shake a hand and say hi then you can say that you collect e-waste. Very soon you will find that copper coins turn to into silvers, then quicker silver coins into gold. The same can be said about your experince. At the start of this thread I had very little gold and a lot of coppers. Now thanks to this forum I still have a lot of coppers but with that I also have added silvers, and increased my gold a little bit more. I still have not met all my goals but hey, if I did then the fun doing this would not be as fun to me. A humble thanks to all those on the forum whom guide us, even though we may do it in a new or different way you do not agree with, it is still done with each mentor and moderator voice ringing in our ears and your guidance within our hearts. Now let's get back to scrapping and precious metals recovery.


----------



## CBentre

joem said:


> I just realised this thread started over two years ago and the main theme is just as relevent and it was then; Just keep going at it, keep learning, read and apply what you have learned from here in your own way with the skill set you already possess, if you can shake a hand and say hi then you can say that you collect e-waste. Very soon you will find that copper coins turn to into silvers, then quicker silver coins into gold. The same can be said about your experince. At the start of this thread I had very little gold and a lot of coppers. Now thanks to this forum I still have a lot of coppers but with that I also have added silvers, and increased my gold a little bit more. I still have not met all my goals but hey, if I did then the fun doing this would not be as fun to me. A humble thanks to all those on the forum whom guide us, even though we may do it in a new or different way you do not agree with, it is still done with each mentor and moderator voice ringing in our ears and your guidance within our hearts. Now let's get back to scrapping and precious metals recovery.



Where's the Like button Joe? Good Job. My event is just started, could use some of those great ad ideas. Recycle your electronics to help cure cancer for the holidays. Not too sure how it will play out but hope that people still have a decent heart to understand that it's for the greater good.


----------



## joem

You can only try it and see how it works out.


----------



## joem

Yes, this adds another income source. I now have a buyer for compact discs. All those copies of pirated software and AOL cds are now worth 8 cents a pound


----------



## joem

I'm so excited, it's confirmed. We are moving into a single house with a huge double garage. My wife will run her home business inside and I will create a sorting bin/box/workshop system in the garage. It allows me to put up shelves to sort the various ewaste I sell to a few repair and reseller who come to my home and give me cash and room for kids bikes that I trip over. I like cash I don't tripping. I attached a few pictures ( the stuff is the previous owners) I move December 1st. The picture with the stools is an indoor workshop (only half the room is shown).


----------



## darshevo

Congrats on the new digs. Looks like a nice big place for you guy to enjoy


----------



## joem

Well the hammer has come down. Both my recyclers have given lower prices on red / purple / and beige motherboards stating lower metal yields. They also dropped the price on tin ram. They used to group these all together. They mentioned other price drops coming as well but would not tell me details. But my good news is I brought in the black beast full of TVs and monitors today and got $60. Put $20 in gas drove to a small town close by and paid the computer store $40 dollars for a van load ( they also tore down and sorted all items - bonus) and I returned to the city and cashed it all in for $240. It was a good day.


----------



## xALmoN

joem said:


> Here is a take on the grim reaper



2 years late, but..

can i use this for my scrap collection efforts? pretty please!?

I'm in australia, so i wont be a competitor to you. 

Cheers!


----------



## joem

xALmoN said:


> joem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a take on the grim reaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 years late, but..
> 
> can i use this for my scrap collection efforts? pretty please!?
> 
> I'm in australia, so i wont be a competitor to you.
> 
> Cheers!
Click to expand...


Sure can. Wait until this weekend. I'm putting together a free for members download site with all sorts of advertising to use.


----------



## xALmoN

beautiful.

thanks joem!


----------



## joem

Here you go
All the same advertising found here and more. You can freely use,
The 1000 meals generic site to partner with your favorite charity,
and a way I can add things you can use all in one spot.
Enjoy it.
http://www.1000meals.ca/members/members.htm


----------



## xALmoN

beautiful.

i'll be stealing the reaper one to use.

Thanks Joe!


----------



## joem

Here's a little update
I got a call from a store asking if I charge for pick ups. I said of course not, he said a company wants to charge him $50 a load. I went straight out and picked up this load of motherboards, cards, and hard drives. He was happy to have the help cleaning up his back room. I was also too happy to help out.


----------



## glorycloud

Nice!!


----------



## joem

My scrap yard now buys CRTs. (7 cents a pound)


----------



## darshevo

That is going to be a great bump to your business. .07/lb adds up fast on a crt. Congrats!


----------



## joem

I already sell them at 5 cents a pound but only to my recycler. But if I want some cash on my way to work, a quick stop on the way will do me good.


----------



## AndyWilliams

Ahhhh, I just read through 19 pages of posts! First of all, as an attorney, I'm offended that there weren't any lawyer jokes, FOR GOODNESS SAKE EVEN THE CANADIANS GOT ONE! I'm sure all of you will try harder in the future! Second, great job on a helluva thread!


----------



## xALmoN

joem said:


> Here's a little update
> I got a call from a store asking if I charge for pick ups. I said of course not, he said a company wants to charge him $50 a load. I went straight out and picked up this load of motherboards, cards, and hard drives. He was happy to have the help cleaning up his back room. I was also too happy to help out.




So much for advertisements, I've printed them off, (funded by my uni printing credits) but i haven't had the time to go distribute or paste them around. 

Damn those exams.


----------



## joem

Sometimes you just have to wonder. I put my flyer in about 100 houses around my street. Today is garbage day so I do the rounds for scrap metal and I find 5 full towers at those same houses. :?:


----------



## rewalston

joem said:


> Sometimes you just have to wonder. I put my flyer in about 100 houses around my street. Today is garbage day so I do the rounds for scrap metal and I find 5 full towers at those same houses. :?:



Hell that's more than I find, I'm lucky to find an extension cord. 

Rusty


----------



## Geo

AndyWilliams said:


> Ahhhh, I just read through 19 pages of posts! First of all, as an attorney, I'm offended that there weren't any lawyer jokes, FOR GOODNESS SAKE EVEN THE CANADIANS GOT ONE! I'm sure all of you will try harder in the future! Second, great job on a helluva thread!




what do you call 1,000 lawyers floating in the ocean? 

a good start. 

im sorry, i just had to. :lol:


----------



## rewalston

You couldn't toss 1000 lawyers in the ocean in hopes that sharks would get them. Sharks won't attack out of professional courtesy.

Rusty


----------



## joem

rewalston said:


> joem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes you just have to wonder. I put my flyer in about 100 houses around my street. Today is garbage day so I do the rounds for scrap metal and I find 5 full towers at those same houses. :?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell that's more than I find, I'm lucky to find an extension cord.
> 
> Rusty
Click to expand...


Yesterday was husbands buying new vacuums for wives day. I don't pick up the machines but I do trim the wires off and I must have trimmed about 10 pounds.


----------



## AndyWilliams

Geo said:


> AndyWilliams said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh, I just read through 19 pages of posts! First of all, as an attorney, I'm offended that there weren't any lawyer jokes, FOR GOODNESS SAKE EVEN THE CANADIANS GOT ONE! I'm sure all of you will try harder in the future! Second, great job on a helluva thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you call 1,000 lawyers floating in the ocean?
> 
> a good start.
> 
> im sorry, i just had to. :lol:
Click to expand...

 :twisted:


----------



## AndyWilliams

rewalston said:


> You couldn't toss 1000 lawyers in the ocean in hopes that sharks would get them. Sharks won't attack out of professional courtesy.
> 
> Rusty



And all I've ever done is help the innocent stand up for their constitutionally protected rights :roll:


----------



## Calg5

It was so cold here today that I saw a lawyer with his hands in his own pockets.


----------



## AndyWilliams

Calg5 said:


> It was so cold here today that I saw a lawyer with his hands in his own pockets.





In whose pockets would they be otherwise? Lol, that was funny!


----------



## joem

I little update
I will be moving into a double garage next week. I'll post pictures of my sorting stations/bins when done.
I bought this full van load today of almost all towers for $65 and he wants to be another new client. ( sssshhh don't tell my wife I used the new van and not my black beast :shock: )
I now pay out as per this schedule;
Complete towers $5 each
Complete tower missing hard drive $4 each
Tower - no hard drive or memory but with more than one slot cards $3
Tower - no hard drive or memory with only one slot card $2
Tower - Only mother board $1

I do not count in CPU/FAns/Power supplies/wires/heatsinks/Floppies/CD drives or any metal. These are all for me and my time/gas.
I remove any other electronic items as a free service to the client.
As a bonus I trim off any gold fingers ( for my A/P process) from slot cards, remove the metal bracket (steel) and sell them as PC/chip cards which bring in a higher value compared to what I get as a slot card.
Also news around here is that Red/Gold/Purple mother boards are now paid over $1.20 less than green mother boards.

Update on this load: Once torn down and sorted I made a $275 profit.


----------



## scrappile

AndyWilliams said:


> Ahhhh, I just read through 19 pages of posts! First of all, as an attorney, I'm offended that there weren't any lawyer jokes, FOR GOODNESS SAKE EVEN THE CANADIANS GOT ONE! I'm sure all of you will try harder in the future! Second, great job on a helluva thread!



What is the Three Kick Rule?", found on Web, Field & Stream!  


A big city lawyer went duck hunting. He shot and dropped a bird, but it fell into a farmer's field on the other side of a fence.

As the lawyer climbed over the fence, an elderly farmer drove up on his tractor and asked the lawyer what he was doing.

The lawyer responded, "I shot a duck and it fell into this field, and now I'm going to retrieve it."

The old farmer replied. "This is my property, and your not coming over here."

The indignant lawyer replied. "I'm one of the best trial lawyers around, and if you don't let me get that duck, I'll sue you and take everything that you own.

The old farmer smiled and said, "Apparently, you don't know how we do things in these parts. We settle small disagreements like this, with the Three Kick Rule."

The lawyer asked, "What is the Three Kick Rule?"

The farmer replied, "Well, first I kick you three times and then you kick me three times, and so on, back and forth until someone gives up."

The lawyer quickly thought about the proposed contest and decided that he could easily take the old codger. He agreed to abide by the local custom.

The old farmer slowly gets down from the tractor and walked up to the city fella. His first kick planted the toe of his heavy work boot into the lawyer's groin, which dropped him to his knees.

His second kick nearly ripped the nose off his face.

The lawyer was flat on his belly, when the farmer's third kick to a kidney nearly causing him to give up, but didn't.

The lawyer summoned every bit of his will and managed to get to his feet and said, "Okay, now it's my turn."

The old farmer smiled and said,

"Naw, I give up, You can keep the duck!"


----------



## joem

Warning lawyer jokes unrelated to recovery will not be tolerated on this thread. Did you know how copper wire was invented? Two lawyers were fighting over a penny.


----------



## scrappile

My Bad,  

Should read,

A big city lawyer went duck hunting. He shot and dropped a bird, but it fell into a Gold refiners Fume Hood

As the lawyer climbed over the fence, the Gold refiner drove up and asked the lawyer what he was doing.

...


----------



## joem

scrappile said:


> My Bad,
> 
> Should read,
> 
> A big city lawyer went duck hunting. He shot and dropped a bird, but it fell into a Gold refiners Fume Hood
> 
> As the lawyer climbed over the fence, the Gold refiner drove up and asked the lawyer what he was doing.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## AndyWilliams

scrappile said:


> AndyWilliams said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh, I just read through 19 pages of posts! First of all, as an attorney, I'm offended that there weren't any lawyer jokes, FOR GOODNESS SAKE EVEN THE CANADIANS GOT ONE! I'm sure all of you will try harder in the future! Second, great job on a helluva thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the Three Kick Rule?", found on Web, Field & Stream!
> 
> 
> A big city lawyer went duck hunting. He shot and dropped a bird, but it fell into a farmer's field on the other side of a fence.
> 
> As the lawyer climbed over the fence, an elderly farmer drove up on his tractor and asked the lawyer what he was doing.
> 
> The lawyer responded, "I shot a duck and it fell into this field, and now I'm going to retrieve it."
> 
> The old farmer replied. "This is my property, and your not coming over here."
> 
> The indignant lawyer replied. "I'm one of the best trial lawyers around, and if you don't let me get that duck, I'll sue you and take everything that you own.
> 
> The old farmer smiled and said, "Apparently, you don't know how we do things in these parts. We settle small disagreements like this, with the Three Kick Rule."
> 
> The lawyer asked, "What is the Three Kick Rule?"
> 
> The farmer replied, "Well, first I kick you three times and then you kick me three times, and so on, back and forth until someone gives up."
> 
> The lawyer quickly thought about the proposed contest and decided that he could easily take the old codger. He agreed to abide by the local custom.
> 
> The old farmer slowly gets down from the tractor and walked up to the city fella. His first kick planted the toe of his heavy work boot into the lawyer's groin, which dropped him to his knees.
> 
> His second kick nearly ripped the nose off his face.
> 
> The lawyer was flat on his belly, when the farmer's third kick to a kidney nearly causing him to give up, but didn't.
> 
> The lawyer summoned every bit of his will and managed to get to his feet and said, "Okay, now it's my turn."
> 
> The old farmer smiled and said,
> 
> "Naw, I give up, You can keep the duck!"
Click to expand...


Hmm, this happened to me a couple of times. . .


----------



## kjt124

Not to side track the jokes, but I wanted to share the fact that I reached out to joem as well for permission to use his advertisements in regards to e-scrap collection.

He was very helpful and very quick!

Joe - you are very much a class act and I thank you very much!! I tried my hand at the same sort of thing briefly and it turned out sad and pathetic... Your work is worth putting in front of a client


----------



## etack

joem also did my logo and was great to work with. (I should have said this sooner.  ) He listened and had all my changes done and had some good ideas too.

Thanks Joe.

Eric

The only problem I had was making him send me his address to send him some money for his work. :lol:


----------



## joem

A new ewaste collector has moved into the neighborhood I just moved from. He called me to buy towers from him. I got 38 towers, 10 servers, 5 pounds of ram for $200. I paid a little higher for a load like this just because he is a new supplier. I will train him on my tower pay scale. He also bought a copy of my gold recovery guide.


----------



## kronix

Congrats on the new source Joe!

I drool every time I see a pile of computers just waiting to be dismantled to show what goodies they hold lol. 

My source just got in 28 servers I may decide to refurb and sell them if they are decent as they will bring in more cash as a working unit. 

Either way I'll have fun looking inside them!!!


----------



## joem

Well after a transmission failure, electrical problems which burned the battery and starter, the black beast has been retired ( read sold for scrap value).
It's has served me well and was a work horse. It has hauled enough scrap metal and ewaste to buy me a newer van last fall.
Let's bow our heads as it get's crushed and remade into other metal things that I will recycle as well.
Oh yeah and I sold the tow truck driver a guide as well.


----------



## jimdoc

Did you cut the cat off?

Jim


----------



## etack

Was the Black beast a caravan? I had one I used for scrap and when it died it had 275,000 miles on it. I didn't put that much on it it came from Alaska.

Now it might be in one of your next vans. :lol: 

Eric


----------



## joem

Oh yeah the cat is mine and the battery too. It was a kia sedona 04. The thing is was a tank. I barely washed it in the 4 years ( i did not care it was a scrapper van mostly) I had it and there was only a bit of surface rust.


----------



## rusty

joem said:


> It was a kia



Certainly lived up to its name KIA - Killed in action.


----------



## joem

:lol:


----------



## joem

Here is a quarter of the stuff I picked up today at 4pm and sold some to a laptop repair guide for $250 cash. You just have to keep asking and they will contact you.

Update: After Feb 20th and all sorted, and sold off the total profit on this lot is $832.90


----------



## rewalston

Wish I had a work place like you Joe. This is my current haul, bigger than I normally get. The pics were taken while I was sitting at my desk. The picture with the buckets is where I put screws and small metal pieces and a bucket with copper wire. Oh there is a litter bucket there with parts ready to go into HCl to remove solder and then to deplate, it's sitting on top of the AP set up you sent me. The milk crates is where I separate out the different boards.

Rusty


----------



## joem

Congrats on getting some stuff. Keep at it and it will come.


----------



## rewalston

Thanks Joe, I'm slowly working my way through the pile. Problem I have is my son pinched 3 of my milk crates and once I get stuff torn down as far as it will go I can't get rid of it. My truck and trailer are buried under snow and garbage  I don't know who told everyone to toss the extra garbage in the trailer but I could skin them. Now I have to take it all to the landfill before I can take any scrap out. Sheesh kids, can't live with 'em and can't live without 'em.

Rusty

PS do you still have a copy of your original website?


----------



## joem

yes, when you need it I will zip it and put it on my 1000meals web site in the link in my signature


----------



## rewalston

Ok thanks Joe. Still working out kinks need to re-do my flyers and business cards to add information. I'm going to be in Vegas in May for a week and while I'm there my partner and his fiance' are going to put flyers up. 

Rusty


----------



## joem

Let me know what you need.


----------



## joem

This one is for the Rustys.
Since it was so cold here (-15c) it's hard to handle tools without gloves, but a pain to wear winter gloves with tools.
So I put an old car warmer I kept from the scrap yard and place my tools in front of the heat when not in use.
It warms the handles and then keeps my hands warm when I'm using the tools.
It works great.


----------



## rewalston

That's a good idea Joe. Right now I don't really have a cold problem, I take everything apart at my desk. Where I have the cold problem is when I look at everything that is waiting for an HCl bath, etc. can't really do those in the house. Though that might be a good way to get rid of the cats :lol: . That and one of my step-sons pinched my air bubbler, at least until he can get one of his own. I do have a 1/2 hp air compressor for my airbrush (that I don't use any more) I could monkey rig something up with that. But then I still have the outside temperature problem and no shed or garage to work in. God I hate living in the "patch".

Rusty


----------



## joem

It's been a while since the last update so a few things have been happening. I've written a small guide on what I do in this thread as an e-book. I have been on regular pickups with my 10 or so clients. I certainly have more room to gather and sort. Lately I have been scrapping out a laptop repair warehouse. They are moving to a smaller location. He is the author of this book
http://www.amazon.com/Computercares-Laptop-Repair-Workbook-Troubleshooting/dp/1477205403
He has filled my van daily for the last 8 days or so, so my nights have been very busy sorting and classifying for the best profits. Most nights until 1:30-2:00 am clearing space for the next load.
This weekend was city of Ottawa recycle weekend, so if you don't want it put at the end of your driveway for pick up by anyone else, so I have gathered a lot of stuff. While doing this I came across some e-waste stuff and the guy had a large dumpster while he was clearing out his house and garage. So I asked for the electronics and he said yes. I go tonight to pick up from him with more this week.
Also, if all this was not enough, Ashok want me to convert and sell his book in e-book form.
I've updated a lot of photos on my site and facebook page.
fwhew!


----------



## joem

Just like last fall the Ottawa east end freecycle event has asked me to be the Electronic recycler again. The original recycler cancelled out at the last moment and they asked me to fill in forever. The plans are to create a west end event as well. So I now have four major events a year to collect stuff. Since I also know a friend, a metal recycler, we will run all excess metal to the scrap yard during the day and we will split that profits. This spring event is big here in the city and partner advertising is high. I expect it to be a very busy day.


----------



## CBentre

Nicely done Joe congrats. Hard work, dedication, and a love for what you do speaks volume and looks like it's about to pay off.


----------



## joem

CBentre said:


> Nicely done Joe congrats. Hard work, dedication, and a love for what you do speaks volume and looks like it's about to pay off.


 Thanks. I just finished scrapping out a laptop repair warehouse and how I have another big load coming. This does not speak just for me but for all those new people who want to get into this. Just keep at it, refer things you can't take to others who can, and believe and talk about what you do to EVERYONE. Now My nephew in Quebec is starting up with my guidance and a former student of mine who just got laid off at his job is asking me how to make extra money. Keep working at it newbies, keep working. I was once in your position when I first arrived at GRF.


----------



## rusty

joem said:


> CBentre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nicely done Joe congrats. Hard work, dedication, and a love for what you do speaks volume and looks like it's about to pay off.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I just finished scrapping out a laptop repair warehouse and how I have another big load coming. This does not speak just for me but for all those new people who want to get into this. Just keep at it, refer things you can't take to others who can, and believe and talk about what you do to EVERYONE. Now My nephew in Quebec is starting up with my guidance and a former student of mine who just got laid off at his job is asking me how to make extra money. Keep working at it newbies, keep working. I was once in your position when I first arrived at GRF.
Click to expand...


Joe have you quit your daytime job yet, don't forget to pay into your pension as self earned income line 137 on your tax form.


----------



## joem

rusty said:


> joem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CBentre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nicely done Joe congrats. Hard work, dedication, and a love for what you do speaks volume and looks like it's about to pay off.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I just finished scrapping out a laptop repair warehouse and how I have another big load coming. This does not speak just for me but for all those new people who want to get into this. Just keep at it, refer things you can't take to others who can, and believe and talk about what you do to EVERYONE. Now My nephew in Quebec is starting up with my guidance and a former student of mine who just got laid off at his job is asking me how to make extra money. Keep working at it newbies, keep working. I was once in your position when I first arrived at GRF.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joe have you quit your daytime job yet, don't forget to pay into your pension as self earned income line 137 on your tax form.
Click to expand...

My day job is just too good to quit.


----------



## joem

Spent today volunteering and a freecycle event and helping with the e-waste drop off. I made some good contacts and brought home some goodies to play with.


----------



## joem

I just picked up the Canadian Nurses association for regular scrap. 10 towers and ten monitors. They like the fact that I don't charge.


----------



## joem

This is for those who I have helped and ask what they could do in return ( Usually don't ask for anything in return). BUT
As you know we have tied our kids ten year adoption anniversary in with a fundraiser to get kids in our children's hospital some new DVDs to watch while staying in long term.
I have been in discussion with the fundraiser dept at the hospital and we have agreed to take this activity to the larger internet audience.
We have a long time relationship with fundraising for our hospital and even though this is the largest thing I have ever done I think with support it could work.
Please see the link more information and the full story and don't worry any amount will help.

http://igg.me/at/dvds-for-sick-kids/x/4141853

Thanks for even just reading this and possibly sharing


----------



## Smack

Hey Joe,
Have you looked at Kickstarter? It may just work for fundraising as well. http://www.kickstarter.com/


----------



## joem

Smack said:


> Hey Joe,
> Have you looked at Kickstarter? It may just work for fundraising as well. http://www.kickstarter.com/


Not available to Canadians yet


----------



## CBentre

Just curious, I get several dvd players in my shop weekly. Would you be willing to accept them instead of money?


----------



## joem

CBentre said:


> Just curious, I get several dvd players in my shop weekly. Would you be willing to accept them instead of money?


I get the same and asked but they told me only new sealed packaged items to keep any pathogens away from kids with compromised immune system from cancer treatment


----------



## CBentre

joem said:


> CBentre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, I get several dvd players in my shop weekly. Would you be willing to accept them instead of money?
> 
> 
> 
> I get the same and asked but they told me only new sealed packaged items to keep any pathogens away from kids with compromised immune system from cancer treatment
Click to expand...


Yeah good point.


----------



## necromancer

BIG HUGE BUMP 

great thread !!!


----------



## GotTheBug

Or a headstone with IBM on it. Lol. Yes, I know, the lawyers would soon be in contact. Expandable thought though.


----------



## Etera

BUMP!

Hi there! Been a member here for a few weeks now, found out about scraping from YT videos bit more than a month ago.. Pure newbie.. I kept trying to put everything together in my head on what should i do to start(what to buy/take,where to sell, what to keep etc.) when i came to this thread.. Mr. Joem, YOU ARE THE MAN!!!

Last night(as usually before sleep) I started a new portion of research on escrap, and what do you know - I find this thread! Next thing this morning i went to a printer repair shop next to my house and asked for some scrap. They were more than happy to see me(still cant believe this happened). Came home with 2 towers and 5 printers, and now have a regular place for pick ups every week. Towers had no HDD and CPU chips, but everything else is OK up there. 4 printers are regular home usable, and a big commercial one with a scanner. 

Going to put together some printable ads, using Joe example next week.

I`m sure this is not an easy journey I`m starting, but I`m willing to take the risk. 

Thanks again Joem, this post should be a MUST to all newbie e-scrappers out there

PS. Sorry for grammar, English is not my native language..


----------



## METLMASHER

I know steel prices are down, but this thread is just too good to let die. Many of the links did not work, but it's a work list for the new fellers, and has given me a bunch of great ideas. Thanks for the thread guys!


----------

